# Sorties des nouveaux macbook pro 2010 ???



## WalkingMan (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Voila je suis utilisateur de pc (pardon) depuis 25ans et je dois me racheter une machine (portable) d'ici 15 jours au plus tard.

Apres des années d'hésitation, et pas mal de recherche ces derniers temps, j'envisage plus que sérieusement d'investir, dans un premier temps, dans un MacBook (certainement un pro) puis eventuellement dans un iMac ou alors un mac pro en supplément.

Seulement voila, si j'investis, je veux du matos a jour... renseignement pris en boutique "apple" mais egalemment via le surf sur le web, j'avais entendu dire que certain modèle seraient sans doute renouvelé aujourd'hui... apparemment ce n'est pas la cas.
D'ou ma question, est ce qu'on peut s'attendre désormais une mise a jour de certaine gamme dans les jours qui viennent, ou alors faut il plutôt compter sur un renouvellement de gamme autour de mai/juin voir plus tard ???

Je dispose aujourd'hui d'un pc core 2 duo assez puissant dont je doit me séparé, et je ne veux en aucun cas prendre une config matériel qui soit inférieure ou équivalent à l'actuelle.
C'est pour ça que je n'achèterais pas la gamme MacBook actuelle. Au cas ou les nouveaux modèle n'arrivent pas a temps, je me résoudrais a reprendre, et a regrets, un pc...


Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Mars 2010)

Prends un des modèles actuels (15 ou 17'), tu n'auras pas de *regrets* crois moi .


----------



## WalkingMan (16 Mars 2010)

Franchement non, surtout qu'avec la chance que j'ai, si je prend un macbook pro ancienne génération, les nouveaux vont sortir le lendemain... Et là je serais trop dégouté !!


----------



## tsss (16 Mars 2010)

Bha attends comme les autres . qui attendent encore et qui râlent chaque mardi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------




HAL-9000 a dit:


> Prends un des modèles actuels (15 ou 17'), tu n'auras pas de *regrets* crois moi .



+1 voir bien plus ...


----------



## WalkingMan (16 Mars 2010)

Sniff...

C'est que le mardi les mises a jour du store ???
Et c'est a quelle heure en général ?


----------



## tsss (16 Mars 2010)

Vers les 11h45 .


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Mars 2010)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Franchement non, surtout qu'avec la chance que j'ai, si je prend un macbook pro ancienne génération, les nouveaux vont sortir le lendemain... Et là je serais trop dégouté !!



Après achat j'ai entendu dire que tu avais 15 jours pour échanger ton Mac (FNAC je crois bien, mais je ne suis pas sûr). Sinon tu peux avoir de sacrées surprises avec la future MaJ, notamment côté GPU... si ça se trouve pas de CG dédiée sur les 13' et donc au final pas sûr que tu sois gagnant...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

Je comprends ton point de vue, mais la question a déjà été posée ici des dizaines et dizaines de fois ces dernières semaines, et la réponse ne peut être que celle-ci : personne ne sait quand sortiront les nouveaux MBP et toutes les rumeurs qui courent à cet égard sont des tuyaux crevés.  Ils DOIVENT sortir dans les jours/semaines/mois qui viennent On ne peut rien dire de plus. C'est incontestablement frustrant, sinon irritant, pour tous ceux qui ont un besoin urgent de changer de matériel, mais c'est ainsi.


----------



## tsss (16 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> .. Sinon tu peux avoir de sacrées surprises avec la future MaJ.



Surtout les surprises des REV. A  cf. le dernier iMac !


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Mars 2010)

tsss a dit:


> Surtout les surprises des REV. A  cf. le dernier iMac !



« _ce problème est derrière nous_ » cf. Steve  
(si si)


----------



## WalkingMan (16 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Après achat j'ai entendu dire que tu avais 15 jours pour échanger ton Mac (FNAC je crois bien, mais je ne suis pas sûr). Sinon tu peux avoir de sacrées surprises avec la future MaJ, notamment côté GPU... si ça se trouve pas de CG dédiée sur les 13' et donc au final pas sûr que tu sois gagnant...



Oui y a bien 15 jours a la fnac mais bon... c'est pas une méthode dont je suis trop adepte !
Pour le GPU, de toute façon je veux un 15", donc ça ne me posera pas de pb...



Cratès a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je comprends ton point de vue, mais la question a déjà été posée ici des dizaines et dizaines de fois ces dernières semaines, et la réponse ne peut être que celle-ci : personne ne sait quand sortiront les nouveaux MBP et toutes les rumeurs qui courent à cet égard sont des tuyaux crevés.  Ils DOIVENT sortir dans les jours/semaines/mois qui viennent&#8230; On ne peut rien dire de plus. C'est incontestablement frustrant, sinon irritant, pour tous ceux qui ont un besoin urgent de changer de matériel, mais c'est ainsi.



C'est quand même dingue qu'apple n'annonce pas les sorties a l'avance... C'est limite irrespectueux vis a vis du client !


----------



## Rallos (16 Mars 2010)

C'est une stratégie commerciale comme toutes les autres... Elles sont toutes et toutes irrespectueuses


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Mars 2010)

Rallos fait partie de la secte "_Bientôt un MBP j'attends la MaJ_" soyez vigilants 

Sinon le client est encore libre de filer son argent à Apple, ou alors HP, Dell ans Co


----------



## WalkingMan (16 Mars 2010)

Oué mais bon c'est rageant pour le guss qui va acheter son mac au prix fort, et qui le lendemain se réveille et se rend compte que la gamme a été renouvelé, que son ordi a perdu la 1/2 de son prix, et que si il avait attendu un jour de plus il aurait une machine 2 fois plus puissante pour le même tarif !!!


----------



## Rallos (16 Mars 2010)

Rallos ne voit pas le rapport ...


----------



## Tox (16 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> « _ce problème est derrière nous_ » cf. Steve
> (si si)


Est-ce une façon élégante de dire que « nous l'avons dans le c** » ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (16 Mars 2010)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Oué mais bon c'est rageant pour le guss qui va acheter son mac au prix fort, et qui le lendemain se réveille et se rend compte que la gamme a été renouvelé, que son ordi a perdu la 1/2 de son prix, et que si il avait attendu un jour de plus il aurait une machine 2 fois plus puissante pour le même tarif !!!



de toute manière durant la durée de vie de tes machines as tu véritablement l'occasion d'exploiter pleinement la puissance de tes machines ? as tu été confronté à devoir faire un choix entre un logiciel du fait de la puissance de ta machine, as tu été obligé de renoncer à l'utilisation d'un logiciel ?et dans l'affirmative était ce dans une durée inférieure à deux depuis ton achat ?

la puissance c'est sympa pour quelques applications lourdes, ou la manip de grosses bibliothèques multimédias; mais à ce jeu là mon MBP de 2 ans est toujours très compétent, et pour l'upgrader il y a l'ajout de RAM et je l'espère dans pas trop longtemps d'un SSD.

Le bon en performance d'une génération à l'autre n'est forcément très grand, et même au contraire le changement de génération est parfois source de déception (écran brillant, port fire wire 400, .... port express card...)

Ce qui compte et je ne suis pas le seul à le penser c'est de savoir si la machine que tu achètes convient à ton usage... le reste c'est un peu, voir complétement inutile.

Reste que tu peux trouver de bonne affaires sur le refurb, en prenant moins de risque sur le prix


----------



## WalkingMan (16 Mars 2010)

sur le refurb ou meme sur leboncoin...

mais bon je reste sur ma position, je n'achète pas un matériel qui ai une technologie de retard... donc pour moi ce sera new macbook ou rien ! les modèles actuels aurait 4/5 mois je dis pas... mais là : NON !!


----------



## dambo (16 Mars 2010)

WalkingMan a dit:


> sur le refurb ou meme sur leboncoin...
> 
> mais bon je reste sur ma position, je n'achète pas un matériel qui ai une technologie de retard... donc pour moi ce sera new macbook ou rien ! les modèles actuels aurait 4/5 mois je dis pas... mais là : NON !!



Alors bonne attente 
Pour ma part j'attends depuis mi-décembre ... Et je ne suis pas prêt de craquer 

Ils vont bien finir par arriver.


----------



## tazevil666 (16 Mars 2010)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Oué mais bon c'est rageant pour le guss qui va acheter son mac au prix fort, et qui le lendemain se réveille et se rend compte que la gamme a été renouvelé, que son ordi a perdu la 1/2 de son prix, et que si il avait attendu un jour de plus il aurait une machine 2 fois plus puissante pour le même tarif !!!



Un jour de plus ??? Mouhahahaha !
Ca sent bien le discours de quelqu'un qui n'en a pas vraiment besoin ... 

Faut le comprendre un peu aussi, ca fait 3 mois qu'il faut attendre un jour de plus ... :mouais:

Si il en a besoin, il a bien raison de l'acheter, et je vais faire de même ! Car la c'est plus possible d'attendre, surtout d'attendre on sait pas trop quoi !

Bref, ok certes, il sera sans aucuns doutes dévalué d'ici peu de temps ! Mais ça sera idem pour les futurs et imaginaires MBP 15 jours après leur sortie !

Si c'est la machine que tu veux, lances toi. Ok les futurs MBP auront peut-être une meilleure cartes graphique..., un peu plus de HDD, un processeur un peu plus véloce. Bref on en sait rien, mais c'est pas pour les quelques micro secondes à dézipper une archive ou à ouvrir une page sous Safari que ca va te changer la vie.

J'ai eu un MBP 13" 2,53 dans les mains pendant 15 jours : CS4, Bootcamp, 3DSMax, et autres lourdeurs ! Résultat : ça tournait parfaitement. T'auras aucuns regrets crois moi.

Y sont justes jaloux que tu t'équipes avant eux 

Edit :



dambo a dit:


> Alors bonne attente
> Pour ma part j'attends depuis mi-décembre ... Et je ne suis pas prêt de craquer
> 
> Ils vont bien finir par arriver.




bah tiens en parlant de jaloux, vla dambo qui se pointe 

Finir par arriver... ou pas


----------



## dambo (16 Mars 2010)

tazevil666 a dit:


> bah tiens en parlant de jaloux, vla dambo qui se pointe
> 
> Finir par arriver... ou pas


Moi jaloux ? Nannnn 

J'ai mon ptit MB blanc qui me tient compagnie jusqu'à ce qu'un 15" alu le remplace.
Vous allez rire, mais je profite de cette attente pour ranger mes disques durs ! 300 go de données en bazar total ! Comme ça quand je copierai l'intégralité sur l'ordi, ce sera moins le bordel 

Nan maintenant je me suis résigné à attendre ... je ne vais même pas sur l'Apple Store le mardi pour voir s'il est fermé ...  Imagine où j'en suis ... au fond du grouffre :rateau:


----------



## whisper33 (17 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Prends un des modèles actuels (15 ou 17'), tu n'auras pas de *regrets* crois moi .


 
 => vrai,  mais de là à payer un MBP plus de 2000 pour un core 2 duo..ca fait mal au cul.... ca reste qu'un avis bien entendu


----------



## t-bo (17 Mars 2010)

Moi je veux pouvoir jouer à BF bad company 2 sans que ca rame, donc new MBP 2010 oblige


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Moi je veux pouvoir jouer à BF bad company 2 sans que ca rame, donc new MBP 2010 oblige



Uhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuuuuuuu... Apple n'a jamais été au top niveau CG ces derniers temps, méfiance donc (un homme averti en vaut deux ).


----------



## t-bo (17 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Uhuhuhuhuhuhuuuuuuuuuuuu... Apple n'a jamais été au top niveau CG ces derniers temps, méfiance donc (un homme averti en vaut deux ).



Si je peux faire tourner en "moyen" sans que ca rame c'est déjà ca  Car là c'est la cata. Sur une 8800GM 256Mo. Un peu normal


----------



## fessebook (17 Mars 2010)

franchement attend... 1 ère bonne raison d'attend tu va paye aussi chère pour un meilleur matos...
2 ème raison si tu a envie du modelé actuelle, tu le payera moins chère qu'aujourd'huit... 
enfin C pas mes tunes... a toi voir


----------



## WalkingMan (17 Mars 2010)

ou alors j'en prend un d'occaz pas trop cher pour me faire patienter jusque la... genre un 15" 2,66 a 1000 euros ou un 15" 2,8 a 1300 euros

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------

sinon je viens de tomber sur cà :

http://www.zone-numerique.com/news_7019_Premieres_publicites_pour_les_nouveaux_Mac_Pro_et_MacBook_Pro.htm

mais je suis tout de meme septique car a part le prix rien nous dit que c'est bien des "nouveaux" sur l'annonce...


----------



## iZiDoR (17 Mars 2010)

dambo a dit:


> Blablabla...



Ils ne devaient pas sortir le 16 mars à coup sûr ?


----------



## t-bo (17 Mars 2010)

Vendredi l'Apple Store ferme  Je le sens bien.


----------



## iZiDoR (17 Mars 2010)

Chérie, ça va couper...


----------



## WalkingMan (17 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Vendredi l'Apple Store ferme  Je le sens bien.



C'est sur ça ?


----------



## tsss (17 Mars 2010)

WalkingMan a dit:


> C'est sur ça ?



Mais oui, il l'a dit :



thibotus01 a dit:


> Vendredi l'Apple Store ferme  Je le sens bien.



&#8230;. sinon, la crédulité n'est pas toujours une qualité 

Surtout sur ce sujet ou tout est dit sans ne rien savoir.


----------



## t-bo (17 Mars 2010)

Bah oui si je l'ai dit c'est que c'est vrai !


----------



## dambo (17 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ils ne devaient pas sortir le 16 mars à coup sûr ?



Qui a dit ça ? :rose:


----------



## fessebook (17 Mars 2010)

D'après un site australien il devrait couté plus chère.. Et d'après unIté hollandais ils seront plus fin... Trop marrant toutes c rumeur ;-)


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Mars 2010)

fessebook a dit:


> D'après un site australien il devrait couté plus chère.. Et d'après unIté hollandais ils seront plus fin... Trop marrant toutes c rumeur ;-)



Tout le monde raconte n'importe quoi 
Beaucoup de monde y croient  
Et quelques uns s'en amusent et s'en gaussent


----------



## Rezv@n (17 Mars 2010)

En tout cas ça sera la ruée quand ils sortiront. 35% des visiteurs de MacGeneration les attendent, ce qui est largement plus que l'iPad. Il y en aura pas pour tout le monde.

Sinon on peu peut-être envoyer plein d'emails à Steve Jobs pour qu'ils nous disent quand ils sortent :love: A ce qu'il paraît des fois il répond. C'est steve@me.com ? 

Bon ok je commence à devenir fou à cause de ces MacBook Pro


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mars 2010)

ça ressemble de plus en plus à une discussion sur une rumeur ce fil :sick:


----------



## t-bo (17 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> En tout cas ça sera la ruée quand ils sortiront. 35% des visiteurs de MacGeneration les attendent, ce qui est largement plus que l'iPad. Il y en aura pas pour tout le monde.
> 
> Sinon on peu peut-être envoyer plein d'emails à Steve Jobs pour qu'ils nous disent quand ils sortent :love: A ce qu'il paraît des fois il répond. C'est steve@me.com ?
> 
> Bon ok je commence à devenir fou à cause de ces MacBook Pro



 La ruée sera effective si les nouveautés sont conséquentes et le prix qui suit   J'avoue j'ai écrit à steve il y a quelques jours seulement pour demander quand ca sort. J'attend toujours la réponse !


----------



## Rezv@n (17 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> La ruée sera effective si les nouveautés sont conséquentes et le prix qui suit   J'avoue j'ai écrit à steve il y a quelques jours seulement pour demander quand ca sort. J'attend toujours la réponse !



Tu nous tient au courant, hein ? Bon j'avoue que je vais aussi essayer :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h50 ----------

*A voir: http://consomac.fr/news-839.html*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mars 2010)

MARDI 23 MARS
Source:aucune.
Fiabilité:87%
c'est mon dernier mot.


----------



## Madalvée (17 Mars 2010)

380 volts si c'est pas vrai


----------



## HAL-9000 (17 Mars 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> 380 volts si c'est pas vrai



MDR on regarde la 2 j'te vois


----------



## Rezv@n (17 Mars 2010)

Nouvel utilisateur a dit:


> MARDI 23 MARS
> Source:aucune.
> Fiabilité:87%
> c'est mon dernier mot.


----------



## bartman (17 Mars 2010)

bon ben à mardi prochain alors puisque "Nouvel utilisateur" l'a dit


----------



## divoli (17 Mars 2010)

C'est Dambo qui utilise un nouveau pseudo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mars 2010)

Je prends le risque des 380V
et dambo a déjà un Mb,il est hors compet'.
Pourquoi le forum d'avant a été supprimé? Je l'aimais bien moi,ici on a l'impression de flooder des qu'on dit un truc sans source(et sans intérêt?)


----------



## bertrogne (18 Mars 2010)

A vous lire, quand ça sortira ce sera rapidement en rupture de stock en magasin. Si c'est le cas, savez-vous en combien de temps (environ) ils seront disponibles de nouveau ?


----------



## iZiDoR (18 Mars 2010)

27 jours.


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2010)

26 maintenant...


----------



## bertrogne (18 Mars 2010)

Je ne suis qu'un utilisateur de PC qui attend avec impatience son switch sur Mac, et je ne faisais que demander aux habitués de Mac combien de temps on doit attendre en cas de rupture de stock à la sortie (ce qui a déjà peut-être du arriver). Pas la peine de prendre les nouveaux utilisateurs pour des imbéciles non plus...


----------



## anty (18 Mars 2010)

C'est pas réellement méchant mais c'est tellement impossible de le prévoir


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2010)

bertrogne a dit:


> Je ne suis qu'un utilisateur de PC qui attend avec impatience son switch sur Mac, et je ne faisais que demander aux habitués de Mac combien de temps on doit attendre en cas de rupture de stock à la sortie (ce qui a déjà peut-être du arriver). Pas la peine de prendre les nouveaux utilisateurs pour des imbéciles non plus...



Les ruptures de stock sont généralement dues à une pénurie de tel ou tel composant, ou à des problèmes techniques sur la chaine de production.

Par exemple, suite à une pénurie d'écrans LED il y a deux ou trois ans, certains ont attendu 5 ou 6 semaines pour recevoir leur MBP. 
Le cas extrême a été celui du récent iMac 27" (cumulant pénurie en composants et problèmes techniques), des personnes ayant attendu 3 mois leur iMac commandé à la Fnac.

Bref, c'est impossible de savoir à l'avance.

Actuellement, on parle de pénurie concernant les nouveaux processeurs.


----------



## bertrogne (18 Mars 2010)

D'accord, merci pour cette réponse. ^^

Le soucis c'est que si on se jette sur les nouveaux modèles pour éviter d'être victime d'une éventuelle rupture de stock, on peut se retrouver avec des modèles avec des défauts.


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2010)

bertrogne a dit:


> D'accord, merci pour cette réponse. ^^
> 
> Le soucis c'est que si on se jette sur les nouveaux modèles pour éviter d'être victime d'une éventuelle rupture de stock, on peut se retrouver avec des modèles avec des défauts.



Chaque nouvelle révision booste un peu les ventes à son apparition (c'est cyclique), mais pas au point que les ventes passent du simple au double. Apple arrive à estimer par avance quelle sera la demande, et adapte ses chaines de production en conséquence.  

Elle commande ses volumes de composants à l'avance, encore faut-il que les fabricants de hardware arrivent à suivre et à tenir leurs engagements puisqu'ils doivent également fournir les grandes marques de PC, le problème est souvent là, sans compter les composants qui peuvent s'avérer défectueux.

Je déconseille de se précipiter sur une nouvelle révision dès sa sortie, il vaut mieux attendre quelques semaines pour que les premiers retours et les premiers tests apparaissent sur le net. Durant ces quelques semaines de transition, certaines grandes enseignes comme la Fnac proposent aussi bien les anciens que les nouveaux modèles (les anciens modèles étant vendus avec des prix revus à la baisse).


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Mars 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> ça ressemble de plus en plus à une discussion sur une rumeur ce fil :sick:



Clair comme de l'eau de roche :love: :love: :love:


----------



## fessebook (18 Mars 2010)

Je crois qu'on va les attendre un très long moment encore... Pénurie de processeur, optimus n'est pas totalement au point... Il vont sortie la génération de processeur i quand les PCs seront sur la génération suivante sandy quelque chose


----------



## bertrogne (18 Mars 2010)

Ah oui c'est clair que si le problème est effectivement une rupture de stock de composants, ça va être dur de les sortir à temps. 

Mais ça risque de porter préjudice à Apple quand même. Leurs ordinateurs portables coûtent déjà plus cher que les ordinateurs PC, en en plus ils sont très en retard sur la technologique, ça risque d'être mauvais pour eux. :/


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2010)

bertrogne a dit:


> Mais ça risque de porter préjudice à Apple quand même. Leurs ordinateurs portables coûtent déjà plus cher que les ordinateurs PC, en en plus ils sont très en retard sur la technologique, ça risque d'être mauvais pour eux. :/


Non, je ne pense pas. Apple a une clientèle captive, qui est prête à attendre. Les utilisateurs ne vont pas s'acheter un PC avec Windows dessus, sous prétexte que les MBP tardent à sortir. Il est très probable que les MBP sortent durant le durant le deuxième trimestre, je dirais entre fin avril et début juin. C'est durant le deuxième trimestre que les étudiants et les universités US renouvellent leur matériel informatique, c'est une période faste pour Apple, elle ne va pas rater le coche en leur proposant des MBP de juin 2009.
Apple ne "perd" pas des ventes, elle les reporte simplement à un peu plus tard.

Pour le moment, je pense que la priorité absolue pour Apple est la commercialisation de l'iPad, toutes les ressources d'Apple (ingénieurs, service clientèle, etc...) doivent être focalisées sur l'iPad. Il est très important pour Apple que l'iPad connaisse un succès dès les premières semaines de ventes.


----------



## WalkingMan (18 Mars 2010)

Génial si ils sortent les macbook core i5 et 17 alors que le i9 sera dans tous les pc... de mieux en mieux... Et dire que tout le monde glorifie apple...

Bon allez j'attend jusqu'au 23 et si pas de news : sony vaio s ou dell xps


----------



## bartman (18 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est durant le deuxième trimestre que les étudiants et les universités US renouvellent leur matériel informatique, c'est une période faste pour Apple, elle ne va pas rater le coche en leur proposant des MBP de juin 2009.



Hum ça sent le copié collé ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Mars 2010)

En effet j'ai lu la meme chose sur le forum précédent...
Juin pourquoi pas,surtout qu'ils ont perdu un membre de la direction, ça va encore faire reculer(aucun rapport je sais).
Mais j'y crois toujours pour mardi prochain.


----------



## divoli (18 Mars 2010)

bartman a dit:


> Hum ça sent le copié collé ça



Le copier / coller de mes propres posts, alors. 

C'est chaque année la même chose, le deuxième trimestre est une période faste pour Apple, notamment pour cette raison.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------




Nouvel utilisateur a dit:


> Mais j'y crois toujours pour mardi prochain.



Bon, Dambo, on t'a reconnu.


----------



## anty (18 Mars 2010)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Génial si ils sortent les macbook core i5 et 17 alors que le i9 sera dans tous les pc... de mieux en mieux... Et dire que tout le monde glorifie apple...
> 
> Bon allez j'attend jusqu'au 23 et si pas de news : sony vaio s ou dell xps



Sachant déjà la difficulté pour les éditeurs de logiciels de faire des logiciels qui utilisent pleinement 4 coeurs, je crois qu'une mise à jour de plus pour passer à ce cap n'est pas plus mal! 

Après de toute façon, pour ceux qui veulent faire la course aux ghz, aux coeurs et tout, faut passer/rester sur pc


----------



## iZiDoR (18 Mars 2010)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Génial si ils sortent les macbook core i5 et 17 alors que le i9 sera dans tous les pc... de mieux en mieux... Et dire que tout le monde glorifie apple...
> 
> Bon allez j'attend jusqu'au 23 et si pas de news : sony vaio s ou dell xps



tu ne devrais même pas attendre aussi longtemps :sleep:


----------



## HAL-9000 (18 Mars 2010)

La référence i9 à été supprimée par Intel... il s'appelle à présent i7 (quand je vous dit qu'Intel nous enfume).
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_i9


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Mars 2010)

WalkingMan a dit:


> Génial si ils sortent les macbook core i5 et 17 alors que le i9 sera dans tous les pc... de mieux en mieux... Et dire que tout le monde glorifie apple...
> 
> Bon allez j'attend jusqu'au 23 et si pas de news : sony vaio s ou dell xps


Je crois que c'est une sage décision. Ca me fait mal de le reconnaitre mais tu vas pas payer 1000&#8364; un iBook G4 aujourd'hui, même si pour Word, MSN, Internet et lire des dvd ça tient tout autant la route qu'à l'époque. C'est pas une question de course au mhz mais de pas de se faire enfumer à la intel ou à la Nvidia qui jouent sur les noms de ses procésseurs pour éviter de voir leur prix se casser la figure. 

Si tu te sens prêt à acheter un macbook pro aujourd'hui pour remplir des tâches courrante, la question n'est pas de savoir si tu penses qu'une nouvelle gamme plus récente t'apporterai un réel avantage mais bien si tu serais prêt à dépenser la même somme d'argent pour un matériel d'il y a 5 ans... qui remplit toujours des fonctions de bases. 
1000&#8364; l'iBook, c'est beaucoup trop en 2010 et soyons honnête, la plupart des gens n'ont guère besoin de plus qu'un iBook pour mener à bien 80-90% de leurs besoins quotidiens. Le raisonnement tient encore plus pour un Macbook Coreduo.  Si Apple veut voit ses clients payer le prix qu'elle demande, elle doit toujours donner le maximum au risque de booster les ventes des macs d'occases, qui eux ne seront pas comptés une deuxième fois dans les PnL de Cupertino. Après tout si les macs sont si fiables que ça, pourquoi en acheter des neufs qui en ce moment, ont une franche odeur d'escroquerie.  

J'utilise Mac Os depuis toujours et j'ai découvert Windows sur le tard, mais même si Windows 7 n'est pas l'égale de Snow Leopard, honnêtement ce n'est plus un argument majeur contre le monde d'en face. Pire même pour les mac users, 7 est un très bon OS. :rose: 

PS: Arrêtez de dénigrer et pousser vers la sortie ceux qui parlent d'aller voir ailleurs, franchement, ces remarques n'ont aucun sens.


----------



## t-bo (19 Mars 2010)

Aujourd'hui c'est vendredi, et si les MBP 2010 sortent on ne va pas manger des ravioli mais du Divoli 
Bon je sors  Puis Divoli il va pas se faire manger de si tôt...


----------



## fessebook (19 Mars 2010)

D'après mac4ever pas Nouveau MacBook pro avant juin... Aie, j'espère que personne est pressé


----------



## taz_60 (19 Mars 2010)

On y parle des Mac Pro et d'un écran 27". Pas de Macbook pro.


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Aujourd'hui c'est vendredi, et si les MBP 2010 sortent on ne va pas manger des ravioli mais du Divoli
> Bon je sors  Puis Divoli il va pas se faire manger de si tôt...



Mouarf... Ca fait trois mois que je me bouffe des nioubes sur ces discussions au sujet des prochains MBP, je commence à devenir bien gras. 

Dans ma grande bonté, je vous fait une nouvelle fois part de mes prévisions concernant les dates vraisemblables de commercialisation des prochains MBP , issues de ma longue expérience des portables Mac et de la stratégie d'Apple. 

Surtout, ne me remerciez pas, j'ai l'habitude d'une certaine ingratitude.  

Si jamais je me trompais, vous pourrez me bouffer. Mais je ne suis guère inquiet.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Mouarf... Ca fait trois mois que je me bouffe des nioubes sur ces discussions au sujet des prochains MBP, je commence à devenir bien gras.
> 
> Dans ma grande bonté, je vous fait une nouvelle fois part de mes prévisions concernant les dates vraisemblables de commercialisation des prochains MBP , issues de ma longue expérience des portables Mac et de la stratégie d'Apple.
> 
> ...


Le truc c'est que quand tu es dans l'attente, tu perd toute objectivité. :rateau:
Je suis en train de regarder du côté de chez Sony pour le moment, c'est triste à dire mais bon... Enfin je verrais mardi prochain. J'ai la certitude qu'aucun mac ne sortira avant avril depuis février, mais j'attend quand même comme un con depuis maintenant 6 semaines...  A force de lire mi-mars, t'as envie d'y croire. Et une fois la date fatidique du 16 mars dépassé, tu te dis que quitte à avoir attendu jusque là pour rien, autant attendre une semaine de plus? Mais le truc c'est que là j'ai vraiment plus le choix et plus la possibilité d'attendre. 
Raaaaa si j'avais acheté en fevrier j'en serais pas là!!!


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> PS: Arrêtez de dénigrer et pousser vers la sortie ceux qui parlent d'aller voir ailleurs, franchement, ces remarques n'ont aucun sens.



Bien d'accord.
Mais les remarques  (impatientes, ça je pige) du genre "si pas de nouveaux MBP, j'achète  tel ou tel PC" n'en n'ont guère plus, à mon avis.
Ou alors quelque chose m'échappe...

Pourquoi achetez-vous un ordi ? 
Est-ce pour avoir un CPU ou une CG ou etc. Ou bien, on sera tous d'accord je crois, c'est pour en faire quelque chose ? 

Si c'est bien le cas, je suis largué (complètement): 
Apparemment, vous envisagez de passer indifféremment d'un Mac à un PC, ou vice versa, de manière à payer pour la machine la plus performante possible ? J'ai bien compris: un core I7 ou rien du tout ?

Mais alors, quels sont donc ces besoins si exigeants en ressources matérielles mais _qui pourtant ne dépendent d'aucune application spécifique à tel ou tel système d'exploitation ?_

Vous faites quoi sur vos ordi, vous utilisez quelles applications ?
Moi, j'écris (c'est mon job), je fais un peu de photo, du Web, etc. de la musique. 
Je publie des livres et des magazines informatiques.


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> Le truc c'est que quand tu es dans l'attente, tu perd toute objectivité. :rateau:


Tu as raison, les gens peuvent être influencés par leur impatience, c'est compréhensible. Je précise que pour ma part je n'attends rien, je ne compte pas renouveler mon MBP, donc j'ai l'esprit parfaitement libre pour me permettre de faire une analyse de la situation et des prévisions.


Atlante a dit:


> Je suis en train de regarder du côté de chez Sony pour le moment, c'est triste à dire mais bon...


J'ai été à deux doigts d'acheter un Sony il y a trois ans. Finalement, c'est Mac OS X et tout mon environnement logiciel qui m'y a fait renoncer.


Atlante a dit:


> Enfin je verrais mardi prochain. J'ai la certitude qu'aucun mac ne sortira avant avril depuis février, mais j'attend quand même comme un con depuis maintenant 6 semaines...  A force de lire mi-mars, t'as envie d'y croire. Et une fois la date fatidique du 16 mars dépassé, tu te dis que quitte à avoir attendu jusque là pour rien, autant attendre une semaine de plus? Mais le truc c'est que là j'ai vraiment plus le choix et plus la possibilité d'attendre.
> Raaaaa si j'avais acheté en fevrier j'en serais pas là!!!


De tout façon, il y aura un renouvellement d'ici la fin du printemps, c'est sûr à 99,9 %.


----------



## t-bo (19 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bien d'accord.
> Mais les remarques  (impatientes, ça je pige) du genre "si pas de  nouveaux MBP, j'achète  tel ou tel PC" n'en n'ont guère plus, à mon  avis.
> Ou alors quelque chose m'échappe...
> 
> ...




Déjà t'es sur le mauvais topic. T'as pas besoin d'un Macbook PRO pour taper 3 lettres sur ton clavier. Un macbook simple te suffit 

J'attend les MBP en espérant une meilleure CG pour faire tourner un peu mieux les derniers jeux sous Windows 7 en bootcamp. Car de temps en temps j'aime bien jouer 
J'attend aussi les nouveaux MBP pour voir ce que ca donne l'i7 en encodage / montage, photoshop. utilisation de plusieurs appli en meme temps. Tel que lecture de .mkv HD, de la TV TNT HD...etc.
Et profiter aussi de l'unibody, de la batterie longue durée, du lecteur de carte intégré... plutot que mon Late 2008 qui commence à se faire vieillissant.


----------



## frankix (19 Mars 2010)

Date de sortie: ?
Approvisionner des milliers de macusers frustrés (j'en suis): ?
A mon avis va y avoir de grosse rupture de stock en perspective surtout sur les procs intéressant, en plus si ACER continue à tout mangé.
J'ai l'impression que l'attente est la plus grosse que j'ai vu depuis 5-6 ans que je m'intéresse au monde MAC, même plus qu'en 2006, au passage INTEL où il y avait plus d'interrogations.

Bref pour ce dilemme d'achat bah, je dirais attend comme ça tu seras un vrai MACUSER, ça fait partie de l'expérience Apple..., mais accroche toi avant que l'ordi arrive chez toi.


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Déjà t'es sur le mauvais topic. T'as pas besoin d'un Macbook PRO pour taper 3 lettres sur ton clavier. Un macbook simple te suffit


Merci pour ta réponse 
Mais il faut te méfier des _a priori_... Ecrire, c'est aussi un job, donc quelque chose de "PRO", comme tu dis. Avec des exigences "pro".
Il se fait que, justement, c'est ce qui me fait bouffer depuis environ 10 ans  

Et je t'écris ça sur le clavier d'un Mac Pro (avec 8 Go de RAM et un écran de 24"). Ouais, rien que pour "écrire 3 lettres"...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bien d'accord.
> Mais les remarques  (impatientes, ça je pige) du genre "si pas de nouveaux MBP, j'achète  tel ou tel PC" n'en n'ont guère plus, à mon avis.
> Ou alors quelque chose m'échappe...
> 
> ...


Tu lis en diagonale. C'est très mal. 
Je n'ai jamais dis que j'avais besoin d'un Core i7, j'ai dis que payer 1000&#8364; pour un Core2Duo était inacceptable parce qu'aujourd'hui je ne paierai pas 1000&#8364; un iBook G4 qui satisfairait lui aussi tout mes besoins. Un ibook G4 serait suffisant pourtant pour prendre des notes sous Word, synchroniser mon iPhone avec iTunes, naviguer sur internet, regarder des photos, uploader des videos sur facebook, chatter sur msn, browse les networks de mon uni, et commander des livres sur Amazon. Mais je ne paierai pas un iBook G4 1000&#8364; en 2010, et cette logique commence aussi aujourd'hui à s'appliquer au Core2Duo. Pas parce que je recherche le dernier gadget dernier cris, mes yeux ne font pas la différence entre du 20nm et du 35nm, mais parce quand j'achète un ordi au prix du neuf je veux d'un truc recyclé par l'industrie informatique sur lequel la firme qui le vend se fait aujourd'hui un profit démentiel. Je ne veux pas non plus devoir trouver par moi même des raisons pour justifier que finalement je n'ai pas besoin de puissance et conséquemment, je mérite bien de me faire entuber en payant trop chère une machine obsolète parce que j'ai pas besoin de mieux. Même si j'ai commencé l'informatique sur Mac, considère windows comme une langue étrangère, j'ai pas été formaté à ce point là par le marketing $$$ de cupertino. 
Par contre toi, après ton post, j'aurais envie de te faire payer ton café 15&#8364;, ta baguette de pain 20&#8364;, les discussions avec moi 35&#8364;, les conseils d'amis 22&#8364; indexé sur l'inflation, et actuellement mon vieil iPod de 2002 avec 10 giga de capacité, je peux te le revendre volontier au prix d'un iPod nano 8giga génération 2010. 
Parce qu'après tout, il lit toujours la musique, se synchronise toujours avec iTunes, et à même 2GO d'espace en plus.  
Mais toi, dis moi, qu'est ce que tu fais donc sur Mac Os X que tu n'arrives vraiment pas à faire avec Windows 7? J'ai acheté un PC il y a 1 ans et demi, tournant sur Vista, une daube, et je m'en accomode très bien malgré mes habitudes de mac users. pourtant on m'avait dit que ça allait crasher, que ça allait être l'horreur... 7 est pas mauvais non plus, certes pas au niveau d'Os X, mais certainement pas mauvais au point pour que tu puisses croire que tes besoins à toi sont si complexes et sophistiqués que tu te demerderais pas pour les mener à bien avec cette OS.  J'ai le droit de regarder ailleurs, même si j'adore Mac Os et que repayer une licence Office et un sérieux frein à l'adoption d'un Vaio, je vais pas exclure la possibilité parce que le PC "c'est le mal" et que le macbook pro obsolète à 1000&#8364; me vaut largement.


----------



## fessebook (19 Mars 2010)

Ooh !! Les amies on est pas la pour ce prendre la tête, mais mes ce soutenir moralement ds la même galère d'attente ;-)... Pour ma part ça dérange pas j'aurais plus de tune à mettre pour faire une plus grosse config... Peace And love ;-)


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Mars 2010)

De toute façon le temps que la gamme Core iX soit utilisée à sa juste valeur par les softs, on sera déja aux Sandy Bridges... Pour moi la gamme Core iX est juste une transition aux Sandy Bridges, une sorte de Core Duo


----------



## David_b (19 Mars 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> Tu lis en diagonale. C'est très mal.


Non. Enfin oui, c'est mal. mais non je ne lis pas en diagonale 
Mais toi aussi, fais attention STP à ne pas caricaturer ce que je dis : où ai-je écrit qu'il fallait acheter aujourd'hui une machine pré-Intel ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est toi, ou un autre, ou même plusieurs personnes qui avez écrit qu'il achèterait un PC (Del ou Sony) si Apple ne sortait pas rapidement un nouveau portable. D'où ma question : _vous faites quoi sur un ordi qui soit à ce point exigent en terme de perfs, et si peu en terme de logiciel ?_
C'est tout.

Ma question est vraiment très naïve, et je m'étonne qu'il soit à ce point difficile d'avoir une réponse claire. Mais peu importe... Puisqu'il semble surtout être question d'avoir toujours plus pour le même prix, HAL-9000 a parfaitement résumé la situation.



> Par contre toi, après ton post, j'aurais envie de te faire payer ton café 15&#8364;, ta baguette de pain 20&#8364;, les discussions avec moi 35&#8364;, les conseils d'amis 22&#8364; indexé sur l'inflation, et actuellement mon vieil iPod de 2002 avec 10 giga de capacité, je peux te le revendre volontier au prix d'un iPod nano 8giga génération 2010.


Encore une fois, gare aux a priori.
Je ne suis pas riche, je me débrouille, mais j'investi l'argent qu'il faut dans mon outil de travail. 
Mais je n'ai pas de voiture, pas de maison (me^me pas une télé). Je pars en vacances tous les 3 ou 4 ans et je dépense très peu en dehors des livres, d'un peu de thé, de musique et de DVD. 



> Mais toi, dis moi, qu'est ce que tu fais donc sur Mac Os X que tu n'arrives vraiment pas à faire avec Windows 7?


Bosser sous OSX, quelle question. 
Faire tourner plusieurs machines virtuelles en même temps, sans quitter Mac OS sans même un ralentissement 

Sinon, au niveau applicatif, je serais désespéré sans Scrivener, mais c'est quelque chose de très personnel, et je peux bosser sans Scrivener...

Pour le reste, il vaut mieux préciser que j'utilise aussi bien Linux, que Windows ou Mac OSX. Mon préféré est Mac OS, je ne le cache pas, mais j'aime bien les 3 et je me réjouis toujours de pouvoir en parler dans un bouquin ou un autre.


----------



## Tox (19 Mars 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> Mais toi, dis moi, qu'est ce que tu fais donc sur Mac Os X que tu n'arrives vraiment pas à faire avec Windows 7? J'ai acheté un PC il y a 1 ans et demi, tournant sur Vista, une daube, et je m'en accomode très bien malgré mes habitudes de mac users. pourtant on m'avait dit que ça allait crasher, que ça allait être l'horreur... 7 est pas mauvais non plus, certes pas au niveau d'Os X, mais certainement pas mauvais au point pour que tu puisses croire que tes besoins à toi sont si complexes et sophistiqués que tu te demerderais pas pour les mener à bien avec cette OS.  J'ai le droit de regarder ailleurs, même si j'adore Mac Os et que repayer une licence Office et un sérieux frein à l'adoption d'un Vaio, je vais pas exclure la possibilité parce que le PC "c'est le mal" et que le macbook pro obsolète à 1000&#8364; me vaut largement.


 En terme de productivité, il n'est juste pas possible de revenir à ZinMachin depuis OS X 

Maintenant, effectivement, libre à toi de t'embourber dans un Sony bidule truc ou un Asus truc bidule, si tu ressens le besoin de jouer sur un laptop. Note au passage que les consoles de jeux font aussi parfaitement l'affaire et tu en es quitte pour les histoires de pilotes graphiques , le tout généralement sur des écrans bien plus grands que 24".


----------



## divoli (19 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Pourquoi achetez-vous un ordi ?
> Est-ce pour avoir un CPU ou une CG ou etc. Ou bien, on sera tous d'accord je crois, c'est pour en faire quelque chose ?



Tu choisis ton ordi en fonction de tes attentes et de tes exigences, qui ne sont pas forcément les mêmes que celles de ton voisin.

Perso, pour avoir eu à utiliser plusieurs OS et plusieurs environnements logiciels, j'en reviens toujours à Mac OS X, avec lequel je suis le plus à l'aise et dont j'estime les nombreuses qualités. C'est un choix personnel largement assumé.

Par contre, d'un point de vue du hardware, vu la multiplication des modèles et des marques coté PC, on a nettement plus de chance de trouver l'ordinateur qui correspond le plus à ses exigences coté PC que coté Mac. 

Si je pouvais acheter l'ordinateur que je veux et y installer tout mon environnement logiciel, je choisirais un PC, c'est fort probable, d'ailleurs quand je vais à la Fnac j'ai toujours une pointe d'amertume quand je vois certains modèles. La raison me rappelle toujours que je ne devrais renoncer à mon environnement sous Mac OS. Donc comme beaucoup, j'achète un Mac et je fais tout un panel de concessions, puisque je n'ai pas exactement le hardware que je voudrais.


Quand à devoir attendre la prochaine révision, bah moi je ne vois pas où est le problème.

Actuellement, j'ai un MBP de 2007, qui correspond à mes attentes, donc je n'ai aucune raison de le changer.

Mais si j'avais de bonnes raisons de le changer, il est évident que je ne précipiterais pas sur un modèle actuel en sachant parfaitement qu'il est en fin de cycle et qu'il va être renouvelé d'une semaine à l'autre, ce serait stupide. D'autant que comme toi, je ne suis pas riche et que l'ordi devra me satisfaire pour les 3 ou 4 années futures. Donc vu le prix à payer, dans le contexte actuel où l'on sait qu'une màj est imminente, autant attendre un peu (sauf si l'acquisition d'un nouvel ordi est urgentissime, évidemment).

Je ne dis pas ça méchamment, mais je trouve que c'est un peu facile de critiquer l'attente des autres quand ce n'est pas son propre cas et ses propres finances qui sont en jeu. C'est à tout un chacun de savoir quoi acheter et quel est le moment le plus pertinent pour le faire.

Si tu commences à projeter ta propre vision des choses ou tes propres critères sur les autres, tu es parti pour un dialogue de sourd.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (19 Mars 2010)

> Mais toi aussi, fais attention STP à ne pas caricaturer ce que je dis : où ai-je écrit qu'il fallait acheter aujourd'hui une machine pré-Intel ?


Où est ce que j'ai écris que tu avais écris qu'il fallait acheter une machine pré-intel? :mouais:
Quand tu lis les propos des autres, y'a rarement des sous entendu sur un forum. De même quand j'énumère une liste de produit qu'il faudrait te faire payer plus chère, c'est une sur le ton de la plaisanterie du jour et la question de savoir si tu as les moyens de te payer des macs ou non ne m'éfleure pas même l'esprit quand j'écris. Y'a un problème de compréhension, c'est tout.  


			
				Divoli a dit:
			
		

> La raison me rappelle toujours que je ne devrais renoncer à mon environnement sous Mac OS. Donc comme beaucoup, j'achète un Mac et je fais tout un panel de concessions, puisque je n'ai pas exactement le hardware que je voudrais.


Voilà exactement! Et c'est à cette limite que je m'arrête dans la défense du Mac, je ne veux pas commencer à me convaincre que finalement ces limitations sont une bonne choses, voir sans conséquences, ou même que je les mérite bien parce que je suis pas suffisament expert pour mériter mieux.  Par contre je mérite toujours de payer plus que les autres.  Certains disent que c'est à cause du design, mais le simple fait que le prix des macs ne bougent pas d'un fleuron avec l'obsolécence des composants prouvent que la raison est hautement capitaliste. :rateau: Si le design et la bonne intégration des composants justifient la différence de prix pratiqué chez Apple à eux seul, alors quand le coût des composants des ordis chûte, celà signifie que dans le même temps les coûts de design et d''intégration (sunk costs) eux augmentent et c'est pour ça que les prix finaux ne s'en retrouvent pas affecté.   Non lacher 1000 pour un macbook pro today, ça me fait mal mais je risque de pas avoir le choix. Je vais juste m'assuré de bien explorer toutes les autres possibilités avant de commander d'ici 2-3 jours. Urgence quand tu nous tiens.


----------



## iZiDoR (20 Mars 2010)

Pour faire patienter les plus impatients voici quelques "indices" objectifs... Optimus et ses pilotes


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Mars 2010)

à chaque mardi, l'attente monte, les rumeurs courent... et les mêmes commentaires, "je vais être dégouté d'acheter si le nouveau modèle sort".... on parle de quoi là... c'est juste une machine les gars.... c'est pas un choix définitif.... 
Honnêtement cela va changer quoi d'avoir un plus processeur ?:sleep:

A priori ceux qui peuvent attendre depuis 3 mois, n'ont pas besoin d'une machine , alors pourquoi ne pas attendre encore plus longtemps....

Et puis il ne faut oublier que parfois les révision apportent leur lots de déception.


----------



## t-bo (20 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> à chaque mardi, l'attente monte, les rumeurs courent... et les mêmes commentaires, "je vais être dégouté d'acheter si le nouveau modèle sort".... on parle de quoi là... c'est juste une machine les gars.... c'est pas un choix définitif....
> Honnêtement cela va changer quoi d'avoir un plus processeur ?:sleep:



J'ai actuellement un Late 2008, je compte changer, et si j'achète un model actuel alors que mardi les nouveaux sortent, oui je serais dégouté. Et bien.
L'architecture C2D et i7 est sensiblement différente. C'est pas "qu'un processeur plus puissant". Nvidia Optimus ? Contre une vieille CG actuellement ? Bluray ? Autres options... 

Oui j'ai tous mes arguments à être dégouté. C'est aussi un investissement sur au moins 1 ou 2 ans. 

Chacun ses besoins, tu ne vois sans doute pas l'interet car ton utilisation n'exploiterai pas ce qu'offrirait les nouveaux MBP.
Tu fais encore parti de ceux qui placent leurs idées avec les besoins des autres. Sans comprendre.


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> à chaque mardi, l'attente monte, les rumeurs courent... et les mêmes commentaires, "je vais être dégouté d'acheter si le nouveau modèle sort".... on parle de quoi là... c'est juste une machine les gars.... c'est pas un choix définitif....
> Honnêtement cela va changer quoi d'avoir un plus processeur ?:sleep:



On ne parle pas seulement d'une machine, d'un "plus processeur". On parle d'une somme d'environ 1500-2000 euros. Ce n'est pas rien. Je suppose quand même quand tu t'apprêtes à dépenser 1500 euros, tu y réfléchis à deux fois pour être sûr de faire le bon choix, non ?

Si tu ne comprends pas, c'est parce que tu n'arrives pas à te mettre à la place des autres, tu adoptes un raisonnement qui n'est pas le leur. C'est ce que je disais à David, cela peut tourner au dialogue de sourd.


----------



## t-bo (20 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Si tu ne comprends pas, c'est parce que tu n'arrives pas à te mettre à la place des autres, tu adoptes un raisonnement qui n'est pas le leur.



+1 C'est ce que j'ai dit aussi.


----------



## iZiDoR (20 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> On ne parle pas seulement d'une machine, d'un "plus processeur". On parle d'une somme d'environ 1500-2000 euros. Ce n'est pas rien. Je suppose quand même quand tu t'apprêtes à dépenser 1500 euros, tu y réfléchis à deux fois pour être sûr de faire le bon choix, non ?
> 
> Si tu ne comprends pas, c'est parce que tu n'arrives pas à te mettre à la place des autres, tu adoptes un raisonnement qui n'est pas le leur. C'est ce que je disais à David, *cela peut tourner au dialogue de sourd*.



Quoi? j'ai pas bien entendu ?


----------



## divoli (20 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Quoi? j'ai pas bien entendu ?



Laisse tes mains sur ton clavier, petit dégoutant.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (21 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> à chaque mardi, l'attente monte, les rumeurs courent... et les mêmes commentaires, "je vais être dégouté d'acheter si le nouveau modèle sort".... on parle de quoi là... c'est juste une machine les gars.... c'est pas un choix définitif....
> Honnêtement cela va changer quoi d'avoir un plus processeur ?:sleep:
> 
> A priori ceux qui peuvent attendre depuis 3 mois, n'ont pas besoin d'une machine , alors



Allez on va se la faire à la Emmanuel94, tout ceux qui n'ont pas besoin d'une machine aujourd'hui et peuvent attendre deux ans pour renouveller la leur n'auront en réalité jamais besoin d'un ordinateur dans leurs vies.  
Ton raisonnement tient compte de ce qu'il se passe dans ta vie et ne tente pas d'appréhender un modèle différent du *tiens.* On a pas tous des vies monstrueusement linéaire sans changement de rythme aucun introduit à aucun moment, parfois on a nos propres deadlines qui ne coincide pas exactement avec le calendrier inconnu d'Apple.  Si ce mardi il n'y a rien, je ne peux plus attendre le suivant, c'est tout. Asus, Sony ou Macbook, y'aura pas de regret, si ce n'est d'avoir attendu alors que je ne pouvais pas me permettre de tenir suffisament longtemps face à Cupertino. Merci de pas tirer à vue sur ce qui n'est pas toi, encore une fois.


----------



## jambonneau (21 Mars 2010)

A combien estimez-vous la différence de prix entre les MBP actuels et les nouveaux s'ils sortent bientôt parce que je me vois bien avec un c2d.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Pour moi la gamme Intel Core iX est un peu un "bouche trou" entre la technologie Core (Duo et 2 Duo) et le Sandy Bridges qui commencera à être produit fin 2010, disponible au commerce début 2011&#8230; Intel fait un beau coup marketing à très court terme et selon moi les possesseurs d'un processeur Core iX ne bénéficieront pas d'autant d'optimisations qu'ont connus les Core 2 Duo&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

jambonneau a dit:


> A combien estimez-vous la différence de prix entre les MBP actuels et les nouveaux s'ils sortent bientôt parce que je me vois bien avec un c2d.



beaucoup trop cher
apres demain il y aura encore des nouveaux modeles
et ainsi de suite
a la base le MBP est deja trop cher ......alors .....


----------



## grezg (21 Mars 2010)

Désoler de vous interrompre,

Mais donc, pour quand sont prévu, ou qu'annonce les rumeurs sur une éventuelle nouvelle gamme et ou révision des macbook ?


----------



## jambonneau (21 Mars 2010)

On n'en sait strictement rien, toutes les rumeurs sont des rumeurs et donc on ne peut pas s'y fier. Mais l'attente, elle, est réelle.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Pour moi la gamme Intel Core iX est un peu un "bouche trou" entre la technologie Core (Duo et 2 Duo) et le Sandy Bridges qui commencera à être produit fin 2010, disponible au commerce début 2011&#8230; Intel fait un beau coup marketing à très court terme et selon moi les possesseurs d'un processeur Core iX ne bénéficieront pas d'autant d'optimisations qu'ont connus les Core 2 Duo&#8230;



Euh il y aura peut être d'autre version ... mais la gamme i3,i5,i7 va rester à l'ordre du jours un bon moment.  Pour moi le meilleurs processeur du moment c'est le i5. (performance/qualité/prix)


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Bah les Sandy Bridges ont été présentés par Intel officiellement en 2006, ça fait 4 ans qu'ils les paufinent : calcul vectoriel AVX en plus de l'HyperThreading et des instructions AES et donc la possibilité d'utiliser 4 opérandes de 256 bit au lieu de 2 ou 3 de 128 bit avec les dernières versions du jeu d'instruction SSE. :love:

Hâte


----------



## lepostier (22 Mars 2010)

Un bon moyen d' attendre ? Prenez vous final fantasy 13 , ça vous occupera une petite centaine d' heure et vous fera penser a autre chose qu aux MBP , perso sur moi ça marche très bien


----------



## Tox (22 Mars 2010)

Et encore une nouvelle qui risque de faire grincer les dents des plus impatients... 

PS : dans 18 mois, mon MB en aura 24, il sera donc temps d'en changer


----------



## t-bo (22 Mars 2010)

Moi je dis : H-24


----------



## divoli (22 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Bah les Sandy Bridges ont été présentés par Intel officiellement en 2006, ça fait 4 ans qu'ils les paufinent : calcul vectoriel AVX en plus de l'HyperThreading et des instructions AES et donc la possibilité d'utiliser 4 opérandes de 256 bit au lieu de 2 ou 3 de 128 bit avec les dernières versions du jeu d'instruction SSE. :love:
> 
> Hâte



D'autant que l'USB3 risque de faire son apparition rapidement, mais peut-être pas au point qu'on puisse le voir apparaitre dans ces prochains MBP, il faudra peut-être je le crains attendre la révision suivante. J'espère quand même me tromper.

Et comme le disait Lionel de MacBidouille;


			
				Lionel a dit:
			
		

> (...) il serait plus intelligent si vous en avez la possibilité d'attendre des  Mac USB 3.0, l'absence de ce connecteur risquant dans le cas contraire  de vous pénaliser grandement d'ici 12 à 18 mois.


----------



## fessebook (22 Mars 2010)

Je crois V sauter une génération de MacBook pro, et prendre la génération sandy.... et m offrir des putain vacance cette été... quitte a attendre, je suis plus a 6-12 mois près...


----------



## Rezv@n (22 Mars 2010)

En tout cas la durée vient d'atteindre le record de 2005-2006 ! On en est à 9.4 mois de souffrance. Peut-être un signe pour demain ? Mais l'espoir m'a quitté depuis longtemps et maintenant j'ai bien l'impression qu'on n'aura pas de nouveaux MacBook Pro avant juin...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

ca sera meme plus tard


----------



## divoli (22 Mars 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> ca sera meme plus tard



Ce serait quand même aussi bien incompréhensible que surprenant.

Il ne faut quand même pas passer de l'optimisme le plus béat au pessimisme le plus défaitiste.

Je sens bien de nouveaux MBP entre fin avril et début juin, j'en suis même intimement persuadé.


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Ce serait quand même aussi bien incompréhensible que surprenant.
> 
> Il ne faut quand même pas passer de l'optimisme le plus béat au pessimisme le plus défaitiste.
> 
> Je sens bien de nouveaux MBP entre fin avril et début juin, j'en suis même intimement persuadé.



C'est logique !

Apple aurait-elle réglé ses états d'âme avec les processeurs ?

Trop logique donc !


----------



## divoli (22 Mars 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est logique !
> 
> Apple aurait-elle réglé ses états d'âme avec les processeurs ?
> 
> Trop logique donc !



"Logique" par rapport à quoi ? On ne sait pas ce qu'il en est de la partie graphique (c'est surtout elle qui s'avère problématique), mais la position d'Intel est connu depuis longtemps (chipset obligatoire sur les Arrandale), donc Apple a très probablement dû trouver une solution depuis longtemps.

Et concernant Optimus, les premiers portables PC qui en seront équipés vont sortir dans quelques jours. Si c'est au point sur certains fabricant de PC, il n'y a à priori aucune raison que cela ne soit pas le cas chez Apple (pour peu qu'elle adopte cette technologie, ce qui est vraisemblable).

Ce qui me parait "logique", c'est qu'Apple ne va pas rater les traditionnelles ventes du deuxième trimestre, qui pour la raison que j'ai déjà expliquée 150 fois sont importantes. Elle ne peut pas repousser les ventes jusqu'à la saint glin-glin, ça ce ne serait pas "logique".


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Mars 2010)

*VIVEMENT DEMAIN LES ANCIENS NOUVEAUX DECUS DES NOUVEAUX MACBOOK PRO NON MIS A JOUR*


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> "Logique" par rapport à quoi ? On ne sait pas ce qu'il en est de la partie graphique (c'est surtout elle qui s'avère problématique), mais la position d'Intel est connu depuis longtemps (chipset obligatoire sur les Arrandale), donc Apple a très probablement dû trouver une solution depuis longtemps.
> 
> Et concernant Optimus, les premiers portables PC qui en seront équipés vont sortir dans quelques jours. Si c'est au point sur certains fabricant de PC, il n'y a à priori aucune raison que cela ne soit pas le cas chez Apple (pour peu qu'elle adopte cette technologie, ce qui est vraisemblable).
> 
> Ce qui me parait "logique", c'est qu'Apple ne va pas rater les traditionnelles ventes du deuxième trimestre, qui pour la raison que j'ai déjà expliquée 150 fois sont importantes. Elle ne peut pas repousser les ventes jusqu'à la saint glin-glin, ça ce ne serait pas "logique".





> Je sens bien de nouveaux MBP entre fin avril et début juin, j'en suis même intimement persuadé.



C'est cette dernière phrase que je trouve logique, par rapport aux "habitudes" d'Apple dans le renouvellement des gammes : de 9 à 12 mois, et parfois davantage. Et aussi, je cite





> Apple ne va pas rater les traditionnelles ventes du deuxième trimestre



Je fais confiance à la Pomme dans le choix d'une solution, mais je ne la vois pas bien se mettre un fil à la patte, d'autant plus que NVIDIA ferme la boutique chipset. La question que je pose est plutôt : Apple est-elle en mesure de proposer une nouvelle gamme qui allie à la fois un renouvellement "convenable" de machines et la tenue d'objectifs de vente. Je ne suis pas certain que les objectifs techniques et les objectifs de marketting soient tout à fait en phase. C'est un peu pour cela que je doute que si la nouvelle gamme arrive au cours du printemps, voire à la fin, elle ne soit pas aussi nouvelle qu'on l'attend. Bien sûr c'est de la spéculation, mais je ne sais pas si Apple a actuellement la maîtrise réelle de ses approvisionnements.


----------



## divoli (22 Mars 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je fais confiance à la Pomme dans le choix d'une solution, mais je ne la vois pas bien se mettre un fil à la patte, d'autant plus que NVIDIA ferme la boutique chipset.


C'est simplement la conséquence de la décision d'Intel d'imposer ses chipsets, décision que l'on connait depuis longtemps, nVidia ne pouvait donc que se réorganiser.

Il me semble de plus en plus probable qu'Apple ajoute (en plus de ces chipset Intel) une CG à mémoire dédiée à l'ensemble de ses Mac, ce qui sera en soi une petite révolution. Perso, je vois cela comme quelque chose de positif, cela fait même un bon moment que je l'espère.

A moins qu'Apple ne passe chez AMD/ATI, mais si c'était le cas on en aurait entendu parler, donc c'est très très peu probable.


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> C'est simplement la conséquence de la décision d'Intel d'imposer ses chipsets, décision que l'on connait depuis longtemps, nVidia ne pouvait donc que se réorganiser.



Intel revient à son péché mignon : l'impossibilité à la concurrence de lui faire concurrence. 



divoli a dit:


> Il me semble de plus en plus probable qu'Apple ajoute (en plus de ces chipset Intel) une CG à mémoire dédiée à l'ensemble de ses Mac, ce qui sera en soi une petite révolution. Perso, je vois cela comme quelque chose de positif, cela fait même un bon moment que je l'espère.



Rien que cela, pour peu que la CG en question vaille la peine, et qu'elle permette à SL de se booster, ce serait un point extrêmement positif, oui, presque révolutionnaire.



divoli a dit:


> A moins qu'Apple ne passe chez AMD/ATI, mais si c'était le cas on en aurait entendu parler, donc c'est très très peu probable.



Sans doute n'est-ce pas dans l'immédiat. Mais à moyen terme, qui sait ? Pourquoi pas ? D'un point de vue politique, cela mettrait Intel devant ses responsabilités !


----------



## Paradise (22 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Moi je dis : H-24



Je t'aime !!   :love:

Je sent que j'vais passer une bonne journée demain ! Qui est dispo pour mettre à jour cette longue, très longue liste de (tristes) Newbies ?


----------



## t-bo (22 Mars 2010)

J'aime juste troller  Car y'en a qui partent au quart de tour sur ce sujet   Comme toi 

Ne me met pas dans cette liste please ! :love:


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (22 Mars 2010)

En tout cas je pense qu'on peut dire de façon presque certaine qu'il est vain d'attendre les màj du mardi les lundis soir après plus de 9 mois sans aucune upgrade. Apple est forcé d'envoyer les invitations une semaine avant là non?  

PS: Le premier qui me demande ce que je fais sur ce thread un lundi soir il prend une baffe


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Mars 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> PS: Le premier qui me demande ce que je fais sur ce thread un lundi soir il prend une baffe



Ah murde :love:


----------



## Tox (22 Mars 2010)

Et encore un article qui parle de l'USB 3 sur les machines pro... pour 2011 !

Après Sandy Bridge, Optimus, voici l'USB 3 ! A ce train-là, soit les prochains MBP seront très en avance sur leur temps en 2010, soit complètement à la ramasse six mois après leur sortie


----------



## iZiDoR (22 Mars 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> En tout cas je pense qu'on peut dire de façon presque certaine qu'il est vain d'attendre les màj du mardi les lundis soir après plus de 9 mois sans aucune upgrade. Apple est forcé d'envoyer les invitations une semaine avant là non?
> 
> PS: Le premier qui me demande ce que je fais sur ce thread un lundi soir il prend une baffe



Qu'est-ce que tu fais sur ce thread ?


----------



## NightWalker (23 Mars 2010)

Je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de MBP avant la sortie de l'iPad... peut-être même avec quelques technos de l'iPad... écran multitouch par ex...


----------



## Rez2a (23 Mars 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'y aura pas de MBP avant la sortie de l'iPad... peut-être même avec quelques technos de l'iPad... écran multitouch par ex...



J'en mouille déjà d'excitation, attraper 70 crampes par jour à force de rester le bras tendu vers l'écran de mon MBP.

Personne pour lancer la rumeur du lecteur RFID intégré dans l'iSight des nouveaux MBP qui commandera tout seul des packs de Coca quand on passera le code-barre des canettes devant l'écran ?


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Mars 2010)

Rez2a a dit:


> Personne pour lancer la rumeur du lecteur RFID intégré dans l'iSight des nouveaux MBP qui commandera tout seul des packs de Coca quand on passera le code-barre des canettes devant l'écran ?


Si moi!







Satisfait?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> Satisfait?



ou  remboursé.........?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> On ne parle pas seulement d'une machine, d'un "plus processeur". On parle d'une somme d'environ 1500-2000 euros. Ce n'est pas rien. Je suppose quand même quand tu t'apprêtes à dépenser 1500 euros, tu y réfléchis à deux fois pour être sûr de faire le bon choix, non ?
> 
> Si tu ne comprends pas, c'est parce que tu n'arrives pas à te mettre à la place des autres, tu adoptes un raisonnement qui n'est pas le leur. C'est ce que je disais à David, cela peut tourner au dialogue de sourd.



Mais si je comprends que l'on souhaite changer de machine, le crispation entre deux générations de MBP ne me semble pas justifié à la vue des évolutions passées. 
Depuis 2004 les deux seules (r)évolutions ont été le passage au Mac Intel et le passage au look unibody.

Pour ma part j'ai acheter un MBP Penryn juste avant le passage au Unibody, et je ne vois pas de différence notable en termes de performances, si ce n'est que la batterie a une meilleure capacité sur l'unibody.

Donc oui je comprends que l'on souhaite changer une machine au bout de quelques années, oui je comprends que l'on souhaite avoir une machine "up to date", mais, et je le maintiens, c'est un tantinet ridicule cette attente de la sortie du nouveau MBP. D'abord lorsque l'on a besoin d'une machine on ne peut pas se payer le luxe d'attendre pendant 3 mois. Ensuite parce qu'en dehors des changements majeurs (intel et unibody), la gamme des MBP a plutôt tendance à évoluer en douceur.

Enfin, pour travailler de manière courante et exigeante avec un MBP de 2008, en traitement photo et vidéo, c'est une machine splendide, et par rapport au MBP de mon collègue (avec la carte graphique 9600) la différence de temps de traitement est de l'ordre de 2 à 3 %...sur un fichier de 1/4 heure, sur des fichiers plus gros cette différence augmente (il a 8 GO de RAM).

Désolé d'avoir été "sourd"


----------



## taz_60 (23 Mars 2010)

> http://www.consomac.fr/news-845.html



Source:


> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/03/22/macbook-pro-supplies-constrained-steve-jobs-says-not-to-worry/



On a pas à s'inquiéter... Mais ça ne sera probablement pas pour aujourd'hui.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

rumeurs encore et toujours taz_60...
Figure toi que Steve a également répondu à un de mes mails il y'a de cela 2 semaine et il m'avait répondu en deux mots :

_"Dear HAL,

dream on...

Steve."_


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

le refurb est plein à craquer...

ça sent les nouvelles machines bientôt...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

WalkingMan a dit:


> sur le refurb ou meme sur leboncoin...
> 
> mais bon je reste sur ma position, je n'achète pas un matériel qui ai une technologie de retard... donc pour moi ce sera new macbook ou rien ! les modèles actuels aurait 4/5 mois je dis pas... mais là : NON !!



ouais
et comme souvent et dit plus haut je suis convaincu que les attentes seront proportionnelles aux deceptions
rien ne dit que les futurs MBP soit des tueurs
ceux actuellement disponibles marchent a la perfection
5,6 ou 8 mois ca ne change rien et ne changera rien


----------



## divoli (23 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai acheter un MBP Penryn juste avant le passage au Unibody, et je ne vois pas de différence notable en termes de performances, si ce n'est que la batterie a une meilleure capacité sur l'unibody.


J'ai un MBP Santa Rosa Merom (donc la révision juste avant la tienne), et tout comme toi j'estime qu'il tient encore parfaitement la route niveau performances.
Il est même plus intéressant, puisqu'il garde deux ports firewire et surtout un port expresscard que j'utilise et qui rend cette machine très polyvalente. Et je bénéficie d'un magnifique écran mat sans cette cochonnerie de vitre (bien que ce soit possible en option sur les nouveaux).



Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Donc oui je comprends que l'on souhaite changer une machine au bout de quelques années, oui je comprends que l'on souhaite avoir une machine "up to date", mais, et je le maintiens, c'est un tantinet ridicule cette attente de la sortie du nouveau MBP. D'abord lorsque l'on a besoin d'une machine on ne peut pas se payer le luxe d'attendre pendant 3 mois. Ensuite parce qu'en dehors des changements majeurs (intel et unibody), la gamme des MBP a plutôt tendance à évoluer en douceur.


Ce n'est pas ridicule dans la mesure où les MBP actuels sont en fin de cycle. Ensuite, les gens qui attendent depuis le mois de décembre pensaient logiquement que de nouveaux MBP sortiraient en février, ce qui aurait dû être le cas. Tout dépend du délai que l'on peut se permettre d'attendre. Il est clair que ceux qui ont un besoin urgentissime d'un nouvel ordi ne vont pas attendre.



Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Désolé d'avoir été "sourd"


Pourtant... Tu prends ton cas particulier, ton propre ordinateur, ta propre utilisation, tes propres exigences, et tu te bases là-dessus pour juger de l'attente des autres. C'est absurde, cela n'a pas de sens.


----------



## lepostier (23 Mars 2010)

"Pourtant... Tu prends ton cas particulier, ton propre ordinateur, ta propre utilisation, tes propres exigences, et tu te bases là-dessus pour juger de l'attente des autres. C'est absurde, cela n'a pas de sens." principe de la philosophie: ne pas se laisser corrompre par son vécu , son éducation ou ses pensees  ça me rappelle mon sujet au bac :" peut on être sur d' avoir raison "


----------



## fessebook (23 Mars 2010)

Steve jobs a dis de pas s'inquiéter donc on s'inquiète pas... Mais il a pas dis jacque a dis a dis


----------



## Kinesam (23 Mars 2010)

J'ai bien fait de céder la semaine dernière...toujours rien aujourd'hui ! 

Divoli va avoir raison avec son 3 mai 


Bonne attente les gars


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Divoli va avoir raison avec son 3 mai



Tu lis l'avenir toi maintenant ?


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Mars 2010)

painauchocolat a dit:


> le refurb est plein à craquer...
> 
> ça sent les nouvelles machines bientôt...



Un indice, oui et non  sans plus  mais peut-être pas un bon indice quand même.


----------



## Rezv@n (23 Mars 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Un indice, oui et non  sans plus  mais peut-être pas un bon indice quand même.



Ca fait 1 mois, même plus que le refurb est plein à craqué. Et la mise à jour n'arrive toujours pas


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Ca fait 1 mois, même plus que le refurb est plein à craqué. Et la mise à jour n'arrive toujours pas


Le truc emmerdant là par contre c'est que les délais sur l'Apple Store UK pour certains modèles de mbp habituellement expédié en 24 est passé à 5jours!
J'ai échoué à trouver un PC convenable dans les ordres de prix d'un Macbook (surtout à cause des coûts de rachats d'Office and co) et je comptais commander au plus tard des plus tard aujourd'hui pour une réception vendredi... 
Je viens de me faire baiser. 

PS: Mardi prochain l'iPad sort aux US, n'espérez rien. Celui d'après une semaine après  la sortie de l'iPad, je doute qu'Apple ne remette la sauce avec de nouveaux MBP. Ca laisse un créneau d'un semaine ou deux probable à la mi avril pour voir débarquer les MBP, mais on risque très vite désormais d'entrer en conflit avec la date de sortie mondiale du modèle 3G. 
Je doute que ce soit pour le 4 Mai, je tablerais plutôt pour le *18 Mai.*


----------



## divoli (23 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Divoli va avoir raison avec son 3 mai



4 mai, mon petit, 4 mai.  Et j'ai indiqué une plage de dates allant du 20 avril au 8 juin. 

Mais la Sainte Lumière m'a indiqué le 4 mai, SJ devra s'y conformé.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Et j'ai indiqué une plage de dates allant du 20 avril au 8 juin.




Ouais ouais... 20 avril 2010 au 08 juin 2011, le divoli se mouille attention


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (23 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ouais ouais... 20 avril 2010 au 08 juin 2011, le divoli se mouille attention


boarf, du 20 avril 2010 au 08 juin 2011, alors là si il s'est planté on a pas finit de la lui rappeler.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Ca fait 1 mois, même plus que le refurb est plein à craqué. Et la mise à jour n'arrive toujours pas


 
en fait ca doit venir de tous les clients qui rendent leur commande dans les 15 jours parce qu'ils pensent chaque mardi que les nouvelles becanes arrivent

finalement ca remplit le refurb en permamence


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Mars 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> "Pourtant... Tu prends ton cas particulier, ton propre ordinateur, ta propre utilisation, tes propres exigences, et tu te bases là-dessus pour juger de l'attente des autres. C'est absurde, cela n'a pas de sens." principe de la philosophie: ne pas se laisser corrompre par son vécu , son éducation ou ses pensees  ça me rappelle mon sujet au bac :" peut on être sur d' avoir raison "



Je ne sais plus dans quelle méditation (la IIIème ou la IVème), notre illustre penseur a énoncé ces principes de réflexion.

Je n'ai ni les moyens et encore moins l'ambition de discuter de ces principes. 

J'exprime une opinion : je trouve que cette attente n'est ni fondée, ni rationnelle, ni justifiée :
- Infondée : de toute manière personne ne connait les choix d'Apple, alors oui on peut attendre chaque mardi... le rythme des révisions est de 3 mois à 1 an, donc à tout prendre on peut aussi dire qu'acheter un MBP en janvier est aussi dangereux qu'en avril... si on souhaite avoir le dernier cri technologique.
- irrationnelle : acheter une machine éprouvée, connue, que l'on peut trouver à moindre frais notamment sur le refurb, et en toute connaissance de cause, cela peut aussi s'entendre, il n'y a qu'à voir les déçus des Imac 27'
- Injustifiée : qu'espérer de la nouvelle génération en termes de performances réelles, en termes de compléments et d'avantages par rapport à la génération précédente ? et surtout par rapport  à l'usage réel ? si pour certains, je comprends que 10 % voire 50 % de puissance complémentaires sont importants, est ce que cela change mon usage ou l'améliore ? A tout prendre une bonne formation à l'usage des logiciels aura un effet productif plus pérenne et bien plus important. 

Pour autant je comprends l'effet nouveauté, le sentiment de ne pas vouloir acheter une machine de 9 mois "obsolète" au prix fort, mais vu le nombre de fils sur ce sujet j'ai tendance à trouver que cela frise l'hystérie, comme le fait de faire 24 heures de queue pour l'inauguration de l'Apple Store de Paris. Je suis aussi sensible à ces aspects lorsque je dois changer de machine, notamment pour  mon futur Imac en 2011/2012, mais à mon sens le choix se fait par rapport à ce qui existe et non par rapport à ce pense devoir exister demain. Sinon et si je peux attendre c'est que cet achat n'est pas aussi primordial ...sauf - et celà - se respecte à obéir à ses pulsions... mauvaises pour son compte bancaire :rose:

Honnêtement je souhaiterai parvenir à comprendre quel est l'enjeu ? A quoi peut servir une machine 10 % plus puissante en termes pratiques et d'usages ? C'est sans doute une méconnaissance de ma part voire même un manque de faculté d'abstraction que ne de pas parvenir à appréhender celà, et je m'en excuse pour ceux que cela peut froisser

Reste que j'avoue être admiratif du marketing d'Apple à cet égard, arriver à faire changer de machine alors que la précédente est encore tout à fait utilisable, et parfaitement adaptée...


----------



## taz_60 (23 Mars 2010)

Ca dépend de son usage, et de la machine qu'on utilise aujourd'hui!

j'ai un Macbook blanc de début 2007, qui fonctionne très bien, mais je pense que les prochains MBP seront un cran au dessus au niveau stockage par exemple, sans parler de l'autonomie qui je l'espere progressera un peu (même juste un peu, ça me va!)... En gros, si je switch maintenant, c'est comme si j'avais switché il y a 9 mois, lorsque mon MB fêtait ses 2 ans. C'est ridicule. Regarde le premier MBP 13". 3 ans après ma machine actuelle, il possède la même configuration matérielle (2go, 160go dd, processeur un peu plus puissant...). 3 ans après l'achat de mon macbook, je veux une nouvelle machine pérenne (je compte la garder 4 ans), avec un vrai plus au niveau de certains composants. Mais bon, dans mon cas, j'ai le temps d'attendre les nouveaux. C'est juste que j'ai l'impression que plus la date d'achat de ma future machine approche, plus les défauts de mon macbook se font pesant, comme si il me criait "sépare toi de moi, viiiite!"  (je parle de la chauffe excessive, avec la turbine qui va avec, ma prise casque qui est morte, ses 3 heures d'autonomie quand aujourd'hui on en a 7, son écran pourrave par rapport aux backlit LED d'aujourd'hui...).

En fait Emmanuel, tu sembles ignorer le critère financier et les différents critères de comparaison avec le monde de l'informatique. Oui les machines actuelles fonctionnent très bien, elles sont superbes. Mais: elles coûtent cher pour ce qu'elles offrent! De plus, leur côte chutera d'autant plus vite. Si pour le même prix, je peux avoir une machine qui chauffe un peu moins, qui consomme moins, avec un disque dur d'une capacité honnête au regard de la gamme de prix de ces machines.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (23 Mars 2010)

C'est vrai que je ne prête qu'une attention relative à certains éléments, notamment les performances de la machine sur le papier et les composants, je m'attache surtout  pour beaucoup de mes choix d'achats à la correspondance entre le besoin et le choix. Dans ton cas une machine de plus de trois ans et qui semble avoir connu des pannes (la prise casque...) le renouvellement me semble fort à propos, et ce n'est pas celà que je trouve étrange. Ce qui m'étonne c'est l'effervescence provoquée par cette attente que beaucoup semblent trouver très voire trop longue. Face à l'enjeu, à savoir acheter un ordinateur, machine que l'on garde quelques années, je trouve que les réactions deviennent très fortes, irrationnelles et sans commune mesure avec l'engagement qui est pris. Certes c'est cher, mais lorsque l'on voit le désintérêt des consommateurs, et des citoyens pour des questions qui vont avoir une influence beaucoup plus grande sur leur quotidien, j'avoue rester pantois face à cette excitation. Ce n'est à mon sens qu'un nouvel ordinateur... au contraire de l'arrivée de produits réellement innovant comme Ipod, Iphone, ou même les nouveaux développements de Filemaker, qui sont à mon sens des évolutions plus importantes. 

Peut être aussi que je relativise plus les choses, du fait d'un usage plus modéré des performances.
Ce qui compte le plus à mes yeux, c'est que le choix soit fait suivant plusieurs critères (adéquation des performances et de l'usage, prix, qualité éprouvée du matériel...) hors en l'espèce je vois mal comment un choix peut être rationnel face à l'inconnu, c'est juste un ordinateur, pas une oeuvre d'art. La fonction remplie va rester la même dans beaucoup des aspects.


----------



## Rez2a (24 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> C'est vrai que je ne prête qu'une attention relative à certains éléments, notamment les performances de la machine sur le papier et les composants, je m'attache surtout  pour beaucoup de mes choix d'achats à la correspondance entre le besoin et le choix. Dans ton cas une machine de plus de trois ans et qui semble avoir connu des pannes (la prise casque...) le renouvellement me semble fort à propos, et ce n'est pas celà que je trouve étrange. Ce qui m'étonne c'est l'effervescence provoquée par cette attente que beaucoup semblent trouver très voire trop longue. Face à l'enjeu, à savoir acheter un ordinateur, machine que l'on garde quelques années, je trouve que les réactions deviennent très fortes, irrationnelles et sans commune mesure avec l'engagement qui est pris. Certes c'est cher, mais lorsque l'on voit le désintérêt des consommateurs, et des citoyens pour des questions qui vont avoir une influence beaucoup plus grande sur leur quotidien, j'avoue rester pantois face à cette excitation. Ce n'est à mon sens qu'un nouvel ordinateur... au contraire de l'arrivée de produits réellement innovant comme Ipod, Iphone, ou même les nouveaux développements de Filemaker, qui sont à mon sens des évolutions plus importantes.
> 
> Peut être aussi que je relativise plus les choses, du fait d'un usage plus modéré des performances.
> Ce qui compte le plus à mes yeux, c'est que le choix soit fait suivant plusieurs critères (adéquation des performances et de l'usage, prix, qualité éprouvée du matériel...) hors en l'espèce je vois mal comment un choix peut être rationnel face à l'inconnu, c'est juste un ordinateur, pas une oeuvre d'art. La fonction remplie va rester la même dans beaucoup des aspects.



Je pense que les gens sont plus dans l'attente de surprises que d'un véritable gain de performances.
Par exemple, si ils se décidaient à sortir des MBP avec lecteur BR, ou carrément à modifier le design (ça serait étonnant, mais bon), ou un autre truc auquel personne n'a pensé... rien n'est à exclure, perso j'aurais pas misé mes burnes sur le passage de l'iMac au format 27" 16/9.
Je crois que c'est ça que les gens attendent, au final j'espère que tout le monde s'en foutra si la seule nouveauté c'est que la fréquence du proc passe de 2.4GHz à 2.6GHz.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel a dit:
			
		

> Reste que j'avoue être admiratif du marketing d'Apple à cet égard,  arriver à faire changer de machine alors que la précédente est encore  tout à fait utilisable, et parfaitement adaptée...


C'est ce que je me tue à dire, mon iBook G4 first gen fonctionne parfaitement bien pour mes besoins même si je l'ai sentiment chaque jour (et pas seulement les mardi) qu'il va claquer.  Malgré son disque dur qui fait un bruit ©Darth Vader et sa tendance à me faire des blagues "nan aujourd'hui je m'allumerai pas", comme ordinateur de secours il n'a rien à envier à mon précédent macbook (RIP). Il lit les mêmes DvD, surf sur les mêmes sites, checks la même boîte mail et pour être honnête un nouvel iBook G3 neuf suffirait pour un travail universitaire (maintenant que j'ai un PC à côté). Mais est ce que je peux le payer 1000? :rateau: 
:hein:

Le raisonnement de dire que les machines plus anciennes/ obsolète valent toujours le même prix que les plus récentes parce qu'elles sont éprouvé et sont capable de faire toutes les tâches qu'on leur impose à mes yeux ne tient plus depuis qu'un ordinateur portable sait à peu près tout faire sans broncher. Dorénavant tout ce qu'il nous reste à faire est d'exiger un strict minimum, surtout chez Apple, et de ne pas se contenter de ce que des marques moins huppés ont cessé de refourgués depuis bien longtemps? Enfin de toute façon Apple ne nous laissera jamais le choix, et là j'ai commandé. J'ai regardé du côté des PC, l'inconvénient est qu'un i5 + office et quelques softs mac habituels flingue définitivement mon budget. Et à ce jour, 23 mars 2010, je ne pense pas qu'il soit raisonnable d'investir plus de 1000 dans un portable qui va de toute façon se faire flinguer par l'USB 3 dans les 18-24 mois.


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Ce qui m'étonne c'est l'effervescence provoquée par cette attente que beaucoup semblent trouver très voire trop longue. Face à l'enjeu, à savoir acheter un ordinateur, machine que l'on garde quelques années, je trouve que les réactions deviennent très fortes, irrationnelles et sans commune mesure avec l'engagement qui est pris. Certes c'est cher, mais lorsque l'on voit le désintérêt des consommateurs, et des citoyens pour des questions qui vont avoir une influence beaucoup plus grande sur leur quotidien, j'avoue rester pantois face à cette excitation. Ce n'est à mon sens qu'un nouvel ordinateur... au contraire de l'arrivée de produits réellement innovant comme Ipod, Iphone, ou même les nouveaux développements de Filemaker, qui sont à mon sens des évolutions plus importantes.


Cela m'impressionne plus concernant l'iPhone. A chaque sortie d'un nouveau modèle, lire de nombreux utilisateurs proches de la crise de nerf, qui en sont à deux doigts d'égorger le commercial de tel ou tel opérateur parce qu'il ne pourra pas leur proposer le nouveau modèle à tel tarif plutôt qu'à un autre, via le jeu des dates de renouvellement de forfait, c'est effrayant. Je ne voudrais pas travailler là-bas.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

c est vrai que le marketing Apple est impressionnant et redoutable
un peu comme une gonzesse capable de rendre marteau ,dingue n importe quel mec intelligent
on est Apple comme on est Harley
techniquement je n y connais rien et j avoue mettre laisse prendre dans les mailles d Apple et d Harley et j aurai bien du mal a m en passer.......
pour les gonzesses j ai failli resoudre le probleme......... chez moi c est marque au dessus de la porte..
sortie libre !
il n empeche que je me cogne souvent dedans


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Mars 2010)

Okay j'ai commandé à l'instant, shipment 3 days, delivery between 1-6 april.


----------



## com4215 (24 Mars 2010)

Lors de la lectures des forums concernant l'arrivée tardive du MBP 2010, on voit souvant du monde se moquer de tous ceux qui attendent l'arrivée d'une nouvelle config avant d'acheter.
J'avoue que ces moqueurs m'agacent :
L'ordi que j'utilise encore aujourd'hui est le dernier de la série des Imac proposé en Power PC G5. Quelques semaines après sortaient les iMac sous Intel. Résultats des courses, je me retrouve aujourd'hui limité dans l'utilisation et l'installation des logiciels imposants l'architecture Intel.
Avec un core 2 duo qui a maintenant un an d'existance, il ne faut pas etre expert pour voir que la logique est d'attendre pour acheter. Effectivement d'avoir un ordi plus rapide ne changera pas grand chose à uhne utilisation "classique" d'un ordi : web, bureautique, photo,...
Vu le prix de ces machines, impossible pour un particulier d'imaginer changer tous les ans. Qui sait alors de quelle puissance nous aurons besoin pour faire tourner des apli classiques dans 3 ou 4 ans ?
Conclusion : cette achat qui au départ devait etre un plaisir est maintenant devenu un supplice tellement cette attente est impossible !
Apple est décevant sur ce coup là!


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

com4215

Personne ne t'oblige à "souffrir" ni rester sous Mac. Ce qui est ahurissant c'est que vous veniez gémir toutes les 30 secondes sur le forum. Soit t'attends (mais en silence stp), soit t'achète un PC. C'est ausii simple que cela


----------



## com4215 (24 Mars 2010)

@HAL-9000

J'ai pas l'impression de gémir 
J'ai pas non plus l'intention d'acheter un PC (j'en ai déjà un !)
Après j'avais l'impression(mais tu m'arretes si je me trompe) que les forums étaient aussi fait pour exprimer ce que l'on ressent, et je sais que je ne suis pas le seul, face à une situation donnée.
Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, si j'ai mal compris t'as raison je m'en vais (en silence).
Mais pourquoi sensurer ce malaise ? Je ne comprends pas ta réaction !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

HAL-9000 a été un peu bourru, mais il a donné ses raisons : les forums sont envahis depuis plusieurs semaines par les questions et les manifestations d'angoisse de ceux qui attendent une nouvelle sortie. Il n'y a aucun remède miracle pourtant. Mais il est vrai qu'étant nouveau, tu n'as pas eu encore le temps de beaucoup gémir ici... Bienvenue en tout cas !


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

T'es un newbie c'est pour ça 
Depuis décembre et la première rumeur de MaJ MBP on a eu je sais pas combien de topics sur ce sujet avec plus de 200 pages par-ci, 150 pages par-la. La section "chat" pour dire tout et n'importe quoi à coup de 50 interventions la journée c'est dans le bar. Donc faute d'apporter une expérience, information, etc. intéressante au débat qui n'a pas déja été 200 fois dites déjà, c'est sans intérêt


----------



## com4215 (24 Mars 2010)

Ok bien noté 
Par contre je me disais naivement que de donner un exemple (le miens en l'occurrence) de raison d'attendre pouvait participer favorablement au débat, et expliquer concretement les raisons d'une impatience logique.
Mais je suis le premier à fustiger un post qui aurait comme seul objet de raler. Ca ne sert à rien.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Ok allons-y j'ai du temps à perdre.



> [...] de donner un exemple [...]



Exemple ne vaut pas postulat.



> [...] les raisons d'une impatience logique.



Quelle logique ?


----------



## com4215 (24 Mars 2010)

Ha mais je ne veux pas Paul et Mikey 
Mon impatience me parrait logique par rapport à ce que j'explique. Mais je ne veux pas me couper les cheveux en 4 pour expliquer ça. C'est un témoignage c'est tout.
Je continue à lire le forum en spectateur. Et si j'ai quelque chose d'interressant à rajouter, alors je me permettrai d'intervenir avec toute la mesure necessaire.


----------



## melaure (24 Mars 2010)

Quand on a besoin, on achête c'est tout. Ma soeur est très contente de son nouveau MBP depuis 6 semaines, qui a remplaçé un vénérable iBook, et se moque complêtement de la prochaine génération. L'actuel est plus que suffisant pour ces besoin.

Et je crois qu'ici il y en a beaucoup qui surestiment leurs besoins réels ... qui sature vraiment le hard actuel ? 

Et qui reviennent pleurer tous les mardis ...

Franchement le plus important c'est pas la sortie de la prochaine révision car vous ne saurez jamais la date de sortie. Par contre il vaut mieux être attentifs au promos adhérents de la Fnac et prendre le 10 fois sans frais plus les 5% de réduc adhérents quand ça se présente. Ca me parait bien plus intelligent (et malin). Parce que dans tous les cas c'est cher pour la hard qu'on a ...

Et je suis désolé quand on vient se plaindre tout le mardi que les machines ne sortent pas et qu'Apple est "ignoble", on a tout à fait le droit de vous pourrir un peu


----------



## David_b (24 Mars 2010)

com4215 a dit:


> Mon impatience me parrait logique par rapport à ce que j'explique.


Oui, mais elle prendrait peut-être une autre forme si tu te posais la question ainsi : 

_As-tu besoin d'une machine qui n'existe pas encore ? _
Pour répondre à des exigences logiciels que tu ne peux pas connaître à l'avance ?

Connaissant les limites de ton Mac actuel, et donc tes besoins pour une nouvelle machine, penses-tu que ta façon de travailler, et donc tes besoins, vont être bouleversés d'ici 3 ou 4 ans au point que ce que tu achètes aujourd'hui soit inutilisable à ce moment là ? Peut-être bien (je n'en sais rien). En ce qui me concerne, je sais que non 

Ne croyez pas le marketing qui vous promet "plus pour le même prix" : si vous n'avez pas besoin des Ghz en plus, ou des pixels ou de la ram, etc. qui équiperont inévitablement les prochaines machines, vous n'aurez rien "en plus", vous aurez de l'inutile. 
Et vous aurez perdu du temps. Un temps si précieux.

Avec du temps (et éventuellement un ordinateur), on fait de la peinture, des livres, des films, de la musique, on rencontre des gens. Mais quand on attend (le nouvel ordinateur) ben... on ne fait rien. 
Et le temps a passé, perdu pour toujours.

Bien entendu, je comprends qu'on attende et que ça énerve. 
Mais je ne peux pas comprendre qu'une question aussi facile à régler occupe plus de quelques instants de notre existence:  
Je _dois_ changer ? Je change. Pas le choix.
Ce qui existe ne me suffit pas ? j'attend. Pas le choix non plus.
_J'aimerais_ changer, mais je suis curieux de voir ce que les nouveaux modèles apporteront. Alors, j'attend.

Après, la tête libérée d'une question aussi anecdotique, on passe à des choses vraiment intéressantes.


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

Pfff... Cela relève de pseudo problèmes existentiels, pas de la volonté de dépenser son argent au mieux. 

On voit bien les gens qui ne comptent pas renouveler leur ordinateur prochainement, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'ils raisonneraient de la même manière si c'était leur argent qui était en jeu. 

Perso, si je n'avais pas attendu la révision des MBP en 2007 (pour succéder à mon PowerBook) et si je m'étais précipité sur les MBP de l'époque, je me serais notamment retrouvé avec un MBP sans écran LED et limité à 3 Go de ram (un peu limite quand on a l'habitude bien solliciter la mémoire vive, notamment avec des machines virtuelles), et avec une CG (l'ATI X1600) qui ne supporte ni OpenCL ni directX10, sans compter le DD à la capacité plus que limite.

On parle d'un ordinateur qui engage les 3 ou 4 prochaines années (du moins c'est mon cas quand j'achète un Mac, désormais). Donc si on peut attendre un peu la prochaine révision (dans la mesure où l'on en est très proche), alors autant attendre.


----------



## David_b (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> On voit bien les gens qui ne comptent pas renouveler leur ordinateur prochainement, ça m'étonnerait beaucoup qu'ils raisonneraient de la même manière si c'était leur argent qui était en jeu.


Tu préjuges de mes besoins et de ma situation, ensuite tu en tires une conclusion sur la pertinence de mon propos ?
T'as jamais pensé à te lancer dans la politique ? Tu as ce qu'il faut.

Quant à savoir si je veux changer de matos (dernier paragraphe) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h10 ----------




divoli a dit:


> On parle d'un ordinateur qui engage les 3 ou 4 prochaines années. Donc si on peut attendre un peu la prochaine révision, alors autant attendre.


Je dis pas autre chose:


David_b a dit:


> J'aimerais changer, mais je suis curieux de voir ce que les nouveaux modèles apporteront. Alors, j'attend.


Je dis juste que c'est effrayant de perdre tellement de temps là-dessus. Lis, avant de répondre...


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Tu préjuges de mes besoins et de ma situation, ensuite tu en tires une conclusion sur la pertinence de mon propos ?
> T'as jamais pensé à te lancer dans la politique ? Tu as ce qu'il faut.



J'ai lu tous tes posts, j'en vois bien le sens. 

C'est toi qui projette ta propre situation sur les autres. C'est un des principaux travers sur ces forums. Si certains veulent attendre, laisse-les attendre, pas besoin de les fustiger de la sorte.

Tout au plus, on peut s'étonner de la façon excessive dont certains expriment leur impatience, mais pas du fait qu'ils préfèrent attendre.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai lu tous tes posts, j'en vois bien le sens.
> 
> 
> 
> Tout au plus, on peut s'étonner de la façon excessive dont certains expriment leur impatience, mais pas du fait qu'ils préfèrent attendre.



Quelle belle et modérée manière d'exprimer les faits 
Ça, ce sont des propos sages


----------



## David_b (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> J'ai lu tous tes posts, j'en vois bien le sens.
> 
> C'est toi qui projette ta propre situation sur les autres. C'est un des principaux travers sur ces forums. Si certains veulent attendre, laisse-les attendre, pas besoin de les fustiger de la sorte.
> 
> Tout au plus, on peut s'étonner de la façon excessive dont certains expriment leur impatience, mais pas du fait qu'ils préfèrent attendre.



Je sais que tu es fidèle à toi-même, mais quand j'écris :


David_b a dit:


> Bien entendu, *je comprends qu'on attende et que ça énerve. *
> *Mais je ne peux pas comprendre qu'une question aussi facile à régler occupe plus de quelques instant*s de notre existence:
> Je _dois_ changer ? Je change. Pas le choix.
> Ce qui existe ne me suffit pas ? *j'attend.* Pas le choix non plus.
> _J'aimerais_ changer, mais je suis curieux de voir ce que les nouveaux modèles apporteront. Alors, *j'attend.*


Est-ce que je dis autre chose ?
Bref


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

Ben que tu comprennes ou que tu ne comprennes pas, c'est comme cela à chaque révision, il va falloir t'y faire. Perso, à force de lire ce genre de topic, et même d'y participer depuis quelques années, ça ne me surprend plus.


----------



## com4215 (24 Mars 2010)

La question de l'opportunité d'acheter est une question qui mérite d'être débattue et non pas balayée.
Bien sur qu'il y a plus grave comme problème.
Mais quand on pense dépenser entre 1500 et 2000 Euros, à part si on s'appel Steve Jobs (), on y regarde à 2 fois.
Les MBP actuels sont des bonnes machines mais valent-elles encore leur prix aujourd'hui ? Les améliorations proposés sur les prochaines machines sont-elles négligeable ? 
A chacun de peser le pour et le contre tout en essayant au maximum de s'affranchir des effets Marketing.
Il y a quand même un fait objectif : le MBP actuel se fait très vieux.
Conviendra-t-il à mon usage futur : je n'en sait rien car j'attendrai le nouveau quoi qu'il arrive. Mon choix est fait car en faisant ce choix là je pense pouvoir le garder plus longtemps.
Apple tarde a sortir le nouveau model, ça aussi c'est un fait objectif et comme la config est ancienne c'est décevant de la part d'Apple. 
Dire cela, ce n'est ni hystérique ni gemissant.


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Si certains veulent attendre, laisse-les attendre, pas besoin de les fustiger de la sorte.



Ok mais qu'ils le fassent en *SILENCE*  :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h30 ----------




com4215 a dit:


> La question de l'opportunité d'acheter est une question qui mérite d'être débattue et non pas balayée.
> Bien sur qu'il y a plus grave comme problème.
> Mais quand on pense dépenser entre 1500 et 2000 Euros, à part si on s'appel Steve Jobs (), on y regarde à 2 fois.
> Les MBP actuels sont des bonnes machines mais valent-elles encore leur prix aujourd'hui ? Les améliorations proposés sur les prochaines machines sont-elles négligeable ?
> ...



Et donc la conclusion est ?


----------



## Madalvée (24 Mars 2010)

Aprés lamasturbation, une discussion sur la masturbation. A quand la discussion sur la discussion sur la masturbation ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

Madalvée a dit:


> Aprés lamasturbation, une discussion sur la masturbation. A quand la discussion sur la discussion sur la masturbation ?



Ca arrive, ça arrive soit pas impatient


----------



## com4215 (24 Mars 2010)

Et donc la conclusion est ?[/QUOTE]


Ma conclusion : quel plaisir de débattre de ce sujet avec des gens aussi au fait des choses d'Apple


----------



## David_b (24 Mars 2010)

com4215 a dit:


> Apple tarde a sortir le nouveau model, ça aussi c'est un fait objectif et comme la config est ancienne c'est décevant de la part d'Apple.
> Dire cela, ce n'est ni hystérique ni gemissant.


Yep. On est bien d'accord. 
J'essaye juste de faire entendre une autre note dans ce qui ressemble un peu trop à un congrès de pleureuses qui se lamentent sur "l'ignoble " (j'ai lu le mot je ne sais où) obsolescence des Mac actuels.

Sur ces bonnes paroles, je retourne travailler sur mon Mac obsolète, parce que si je veux me payer l'iPad faut bien que je gagne ma vie  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h41 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Aprés lamasturbation, une discussion sur la masturbation. A quand la discussion sur la discussion sur la masturbation ?


Tu viens de la démarrer, non ? Tu veux un Kleenex ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Mars 2010)

On peux pas mieux dire que le propos de Steve lui même sur la MaJ des MBP : _"Pas d'inquiétude à avoir"._
*Voila à quoi se résume tout ce que l'on sait aujourd'hui.*


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Yep. On est bien d'accord.
> J'essaye juste de faire entendre une autre note dans ce qui ressemble un peu trop à un congrès de pleureuses qui se lamentent sur "l'ignoble " (j'ai lu le mot je ne sais où) obsolescence des Mac actuels.



Certes. Mais je ne sais plus trop qui chialent le plus; ceux qui attendent un MBP, ou ceux qui  commentent ces derniers...


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Certes. Mais je ne sais plus trop qui chialent le plus; ceux qui attendent un MBP, ou ceux qui  commentent ces derniers...



Rions un peu  si possible 

N'ayant actuellement absolument pas besoin de changer ma machine qui va vers ses deux ans, et me fichant complètement des MB, Pro ou non,  je renvois dos à dos ceux qui veulent changer (pour changer ?) et qui s'impatientent (justement ?) et ceux qui commentent les posts de ces derniers (soit posément soit impatiemment).

Ce qui m'intéresse dans ce débat c'est la vision de ce que pourraient être ces nouvelles machines. Devrais-je dire que je suis un peu déçu. On parle de date, mais très peu de ce qui pourrait être dedans. Est-ce à dire que peu importe ce qu'il y aura dedans ? Y compris pour ceux qui souhaitent changer ? Ou bien l'important est-il pas que ça vienne pour satisfaire une impatience exacerbée ?

Pourquoi ne pas imaginer que la date de renouvellement est sujette à des considérations techniques, à des problèmes de solutions, à des soucis d'approvisionnement, à des considérations marketing ? Après tout, il y a suffisamment de possibilités, sinon de pistes, pour imaginer que la sortie de l'iPad, et de tout ce qui va autour, vaut bien un retard de renouvellement de gamme.


----------



## Tox (24 Mars 2010)

Je l'ai déjà souligné, la pérennité du MBP 2010 risque bien de passer par l'USB 3. S'il est équipé à sa sortie, pas de problème ! Sinon, cela sent la génération transition... 

Ceux qui voient un ordinateur comme un investissement à amortir sur 3 ou 4 ans sont prévenus


----------



## t-bo (24 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà souligné, la pérennité du MBP 2010 risque bien de passer par l'USB 3. S'il est équipé à sa sortie, pas de problème ! Sinon, cela sent la génération transition...
> 
> Ceux qui voient un ordinateur comme un investissement à amortir sur 3 ou 4 ans sont prévenus



Tu peux très bien revendre entre temps, tu perds quelques centaines d'euros...


----------



## Tox (24 Mars 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Tu peux très bien revendre entre temps, tu perds quelques centaines d'euros...



Ce n'est donc pas, dans ce cas, un investissement sur plusieurs années


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà souligné, la pérennité du MBP 2010 risque bien de passer par l'USB 3. S'il est équipé à sa sortie, pas de problème ! Sinon, cela sent la génération transition...
> 
> Ceux qui voient un ordinateur comme un investissement à amortir sur 3 ou 4 ans sont prévenus



desole si je dis une connerie
mais l USB 3 va vraiment revolutionner l informatique ?
je dis ca parce que certains sont scandalises par l absence de port firewire 400 ou 800 
j ai ca mais je m en suis jamais servi
et j ai peur maintenant que sans l USB 3 ca marchera beaucoup moins bien
 forcement
2eme degre merci


----------



## Tox (24 Mars 2010)

Pas de révolution, mais plutôt une uniformisation.

l'eSata n'a pas connu la démocratisation que l'on pouvait espérer. Le FW 400 autoalimenté n'est pas si répandu ; on trouve bien du FW 400, mais sans alimentation sur de nombreux portables PC. Le FW 800 est presque une curiosité dont les Mac a le secret. Et l'incontournable USB 2 reste limité.

L'USB 3 semble connaître un bon accueil et permettrait de mettre tout le monde d'accord d'ici 2011. Alors s'il se répand comme son prédécesseur, c'est sûr que les acquéreurs qui misent sur un amortissement de type long terme vont faire grise mine.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Mars 2010)

alan63 a dit:


> desole si je dis une connerie
> mais l USB 3 va vraiment revolutionner l informatique ?
> je dis ca parce que certains sont scandalises par l absence de port firewire 400 ou 800
> j ai ca mais je m en suis jamais servi
> ...


Oui on peut le présumer, pas mal de machines ont été rendu obsolète par la transition USB 1 ==> USB 2, c'est normal de s'attendre à ce qu'une machine non USB 3 acheté aujorud'hui risque de ne pas tenir 4 ans pour une utilisation professionnel. Ou du moins tiendra en profitant des périph FW, mais personne ne sait comment va évoluer le marché avec l'arrivée du nouveau connecteur. Un nouveau port FW est prévu également, y'a pas mal d'interrogations à poser quant à l'adoption/disparition des périph FW 400. Est ce qu'un Macbook USB 2.0 / FW 400 tiendra le coup dans 4 ans? Certainement si tu achètes tout tes périph aujourd'hui, sinon c'est incertain. Ca ne va pas détruire les perf de tes ports FW ou USB 2.0, ça ne sera pas une révolution, mais suivant l'accueil du marché ça peut rendre ta machine obsolète à la revente par exemple. 

@David, fais attention aux mots utilisés par les autres, et également à qui ils sont destinés. Ca peut vite tourner au massacre du sens et au dialogue de sourd sinon. 



			
				Hal-9000&#8364 a dit:
			
		

> Ok mais qu'ils le fassent en *SILENCE*  :rateau:


T'es obligé d'écrire ça si *GROS? *


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Ceux qui voient un ordinateur comme un investissement à amortir sur 3 ou 4 ans sont prévenus


Un investissement, certainement pas, les acteurs du monde informatique faisant tout pour organiser l'obsolescence de leur matériel, afin que les gens le renouvellent le plus souvent possible.

Mais perso, quand je débloque 1500 à 2000 euros dans l'achat d'un ordinateur, ce n'est pas pour en racheter un autre 6 mois après, il faut qu'il tienne 3 ou 4 ans. C'est plus un engagement sur la durée qu'un investissement.


----------



## Tox (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Mais perso, quand je débloque 1500 à 2000 euros dans l'achat d'un ordinateur, ce n'est pas pour en racheter un autre 6 mois après, il faut qu'il tienne 3 ou 4 ans.



Et bien, le millésime 2010 semble avoir bien des défis à relever au niveau du chipset pour tenir 3 ou 4 ans.

Très belle surprise ou grande déception ? Suspens...


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et bien, le millésime 2010 semble avoir bien des défis à relever au niveau du chipset pour tenir 3 ou 4 ans.


Concernant l'USB3, Apple n'a pas besoin de Intel pour l'intégrer, Nec fournit déjà des puces qu'Apple peut rajouter à ses cartes-mère pour gérer l'USB3.

Sauf que stratégiquement, Apple a tout intérêt à ne pas le faire, comme elle a retiré le port expresscard en laissant une connectique anémique pour accélérer l'obsolescence de ses machines et inciter les gens à en racheter une autre sur le court terme.

Tout comme cette connerie qui consiste à ne pas modifier le firmware sur les MBP Core2duo de 2007 pour qu'ils ne puissent pas démarrer en 64 bits.


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Tout comme cette connerie qui consiste à ne pas modifier le firmware sur les *MBP* Core2duo de 2007 pour qu'ils ne puissent pas démarrer en 64 bits.



J'aimerais que mon iMac démarre aussi en 64 bits


----------



## Tox (24 Mars 2010)

On peut ajouter les cartes graphiques bridées sur la sortie vidéo à l'époque des iBook G4, les trackpad ne supportant pas officiellement les manipulations à deux doigts, le FW au débit faiblard des derniers MB avant l'Unibody... La liste est certainement bien plus longue qu'on ne l'imagine :rateau:

PS : j'avais oublié la suppression de l'Express Card... Mais que reste-t-il aux MBP à part l'alu ? Ah oui, j'oubliais le slot SD, vraiment orientés pro ces MBP


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> l le FW au débit faiblard des derniers MB avant l'Unibody...


Ca a été corrigé? J'ai jamais eu de macbook unibody et est utilisé le FW très longtemps, jusqu'à faire des tests de performance avec l'USB 2.0. La claque a été violente à l'époque.  
Maintenant que j'ai commandé un Unibody, mon FW va redevenir un vrai FW?


----------



## Tox (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Concernant l'USB3, Apple n'a pas besoin de Intel pour l'intégrer, Nec fournit déjà des puces qu'Apple peut rajouter à ses cartes-mère pour gérer l'USB3.



Et bien, il vont devoir aller faire leurs courses chez Nvidia ou Ati et Nec... Une merveille d'intégration en vue


----------



## divoli (24 Mars 2010)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'aimerais que mon iMac démarre aussi en 64 bits



J'ai lu sur un blog un type qui a un iMac Core 2 duo qui n'est pas élligible pour démarrer sur Mac OS X en 64 bits. Par contre, il arrive sans problème (via une petite astuce qu'il explique sur son blog) à installer et à faire démarrer Seven en 64 bits.

Il y a de quoi chialer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h57 ----------




Tox a dit:


> Et bien, il vont devoir aller faire leurs courses chez Nvidia ou Ati et Nec... Une merveille d'intégration en vue



http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/03/19/l-usb3-0-se-debrouille-tres-bien-sans-intel


----------



## Tox (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2010/03/19/l-usb3-0-se-debrouille-tres-bien-sans-intel


 
Oui, mais http://www.clubic.com/article-314906-4-usb-3-0-intel.html


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2010)

divoli a dit:


> Il y a de quoi chialer



Non je ne chialerai pas, trop la honte


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mars 2010)

Ca devient triste ici,alors j'écris mes rêves:
sandy bridges
optimus
cg nvidia geforce 9800 GX2
360 SSD
USB 3.0
dalle mat
13 pouces
entrée et sortie audio SEPAREES(comment on gère une table et des enceintes ac un 13 actuel,je vous le demande)
je ne parle pas de prix, cela prendrait trop des allures de rêves dans le rêve.
Je crois que pour cette config je peux attendre un bout de temps!
Ps:je n'ai aucunement besoin de toute ces capacités, si ce n'est pour jouer de temps a autre sur windaube en bootcamp.


----------



## damigr1005 (24 Mars 2010)

Si tu prends un MBP, je te conseille de prendre un disque dur 7200rpm (tours minute).

Bàt.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (24 Mars 2010)

Nouvel utilisateur a dit:


> Ca devient triste ici,alors j'écris mes rêves:
> sandy bridges
> optimus
> cg nvidia geforce 9800 GX2
> ...


Oh tu sais moi il m'en faut nettement moins pour être très heureux, style un 13 pouces avec des enceintes correct. Par correct j'entend que tu sois pas obligé de mettre des écouteurs quand tu regardes un film.  Ou que tu puisses te servir de ton ordi pour faire un travail de groupe avec un membre en vacance qui suit via Skype et que tout le monde puisse l'entendre quant il parle.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (25 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et bien, le millésime 2010 semble avoir bien des défis à relever au niveau du chipset pour tenir 3 ou 4 ans.
> 
> Très belle surprise ou grande déception ? Suspens...





Tox a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà souligné, la pérennité du MBP 2010 risque bien de passer par l'USB 3. S'il est équipé à sa sortie, pas de problème ! Sinon, cela sent la génération transition...
> 
> Ceux qui voient un ordinateur comme un investissement à amortir sur 3 ou 4 ans sont prévenus



Est ce que c'est compatible avec l'USB 2 actuel ?
Est ce que le débit est stable et l'auto alimentation fiable ?
Est ce que c'est déjà en vente ?

Je pose ces questions, parce que pour moi le port USB c'est une plaie, de temps à autre l'alimentation est instable, le taux de transfert varie...comme  je suis un gros consommateur d'espace disque, j'utilise des disques en FW 400 ou 800, mais ces disques sont beaucoup plus chers. C'est pour cela que l'USB 3 m'intéresse.


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (25 Mars 2010)

D'après ta signature, tu as un MBP Penryn. Fais des tests comparatifs entre l'USB 2 et le FW 400, tu risques d'être surpris.  
Par contre sur les iMac fixe aucun problème.


----------



## Tox (25 Mars 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Est ce que c'est compatible avec l'USB 2 actuel ?
> Est ce que le débit est stable et l'auto alimentation fiable ?
> Est ce que c'est déjà en vente ?
> 
> Je pose ces questions, parce que pour moi le port USB c'est une plaie, de temps à autre l'alimentation est instable, le taux de transfert varie...comme  je suis un gros consommateur d'espace disque, j'utilise des disques en FW 400 ou 800, mais ces disques sont beaucoup plus chers. C'est pour cela que l'USB 3 m'intéresse.



C'est compatible avec l'USB, l'USB 2 et son mode Host.
Pour le débit, on parle de 4,8 Gbits/s. Sera-t-il stable ? En tout cas, pour l'instant, il est décrit comme une interface pour les pro. Pour l'alimentation, je ne me fais que peu de souci (les progrès sont déjà considérables sur les derniers périphériques USB2).
Pour la disponibilité, il y a un net coup d'accélérateur en ce début d'année. Les fabricants de disques durs externes en annoncent dans leurs gammes 2010.


----------



## divoli (25 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et bien, le millésime 2010 semble avoir bien des défis à relever au niveau du chipset pour tenir 3 ou 4 ans.
> 
> Très belle surprise ou grande déception ? Suspens...



Oui, tu as raison, et pas seulement au niveau du chipset. Mais ceux qui attendent depuis deux ou trois mois ne vont pas en attendre encore huit ou neuf de plus. :rateau:


----------



## Kinesam (25 Mars 2010)

En tout cas ce qui parait certains c'est qu'ils sortiront avec 10.6.3


http://www.macrumors.com/2010/03/24/mac-os-x-10-6-3-build-10d573-seeded-to-developers/


----------



## melaure (25 Mars 2010)

Atlante a dit:


> D'après ta signature, tu as un MBP Penryn. Fais des tests comparatifs entre l'USB 2 et le FW 400, tu risques d'être surpris.
> Par contre sur les iMac fixe aucun problème.



Surtout avec le FW800. J'ai aussi un Penryn et une chaîne de DD FW800. Ca dépote


----------



## Tox (25 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> C'est compatible avec l'USB, l'USB 2 et son mode Host.
> Pour le débit, on parle de 4,8 Gbits/s. Sera-t-il stable ? En tout cas, pour l'instant, il est décrit comme une interface pour les pro. Pour l'alimentation, je ne me fais que peu de souci (les progrès sont déjà considérables sur les derniers périphériques USB2).
> Pour la disponibilité, il y a un net coup d'accélérateur en ce début d'année. Les fabricants de disques durs externes en annoncent dans leurs gammes 2010.



Et une petite piqûre de rappel en ce qui concerne les interfaces de nos Mac : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...tesse-entre-les-interfaces-du-macbook-pro-maj

En théorie, l'USB3 serait 8x plus rapide que le FW800...


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Et une petite piqûre de rappel en ce qui concerne les interfaces de nos Mac : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/20...tesse-entre-les-interfaces-du-macbook-pro-maj
> 
> En théorie, l'USB3 serait 8x plus rapide que le FW800...



Oui, mais c'est comparer deux générations différentes  c'est donc tendancieux  Il faudrait comparer l'USB 3 à la génération suivante de FW  lorsqu'elle existera peut-être. Ou à l'eSATA 6 Gbit/s 

J'ai lu quelque part (Mac G ?) que l'USB 3 n'était pas encore à la hauteur des espérances, le débit pratique se situant plutôt à la moitié de ce qui est prévu  mais, je ne me rappelle plus s'il s'agissait de DD ou de Clés USB 3 qui ont tendance à chauffer, paraît-il.

En attendant, le FW800 est déjà bien pratique.


----------



## lepostier (25 Mars 2010)

En parlant de 10.6.3 ca parait possible que Apple couple sa sortie avec les new MBP ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

Attends j'appelle Steve sur son portable, je te dis ça...


----------



## t-bo (25 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Attends j'appelle Steve sur son portable, je te dis ça...



J'ai moi même pas réussi à le joindre, il est parti fermer l'Apple Store pour demain (dixit son répondeur)


----------



## Tox (25 Mars 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui, mais c'est comparer deux générations différentes  c'est donc tendancieux  Il faudrait comparer l'USB 3 à la génération suivante de FW  lorsqu'elle existera peut-être. Ou à l'eSATA 6 Gbit/s
> 
> J'ai lu quelque part (Mac G ?) que l'USB 3 n'était pas encore à la hauteur des espérances, le débit pratique se situant plutôt à la moitié de ce qui est prévu  mais, je ne me rappelle plus s'il s'agissait de DD ou de Clés USB 3 qui ont tendance à chauffer, paraît-il.
> 
> En attendant, le FW800 est déjà bien pratique.


Si ce n'est que l'USB3 est actuellement en vente


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Si ce n'est que l'USB3 est actuellement en vente



Oui, mais pas connectable  
pour le moment  
peut être pas pour très bientôt  :hein:
et sans doute pas pour tout de suite :affraid:


----------



## Kinesam (25 Mars 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> En parlant de 10.6.3 ca parait possible que Apple couple sa sortie avec les new MBP ?



C'est ce que je sous-entendait avec mon post


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Mars 2010)

lepostier a dit:


> En parlant de 10.6.3 ca parait possible que Apple couple sa sortie avec les new MBP ?



Ça pourrait prendre du temps alors. 

Mac OS X.6.3 est tout près de sortir (voir les nouvelles de Mac G). 

Alors  :hosto: ou :king:


----------



## fessebook (25 Mars 2010)

D'Intel va sortir l'année prochaine début 2011, Light Peak cette technologie a la capacité de transmettre des données a une vitesse de 10 G/s dans les deux sens soit 20x plus qu'un USB 2 et peu croitre avec le temp 100 GO/s... Sa et la nouvelle architecture des processeurs sandy.... En gros, 2010 c une année de transition alors memes les nouveaux macbook 2010 ils seront obseletes 6 mois plus tard ;-) attendre pour attendre ben v attendre et me payer des putain vacance cette éte avec ce que javais prévu pour ce nouveau modèle mais déjà obselete


----------



## Jol666 (25 Mars 2010)

Profites également de tes économies financières pour acheter un Bescherelle, et du temps d'attente pour ne pas écrire en langage SMS et aérer ton texte....


----------



## fessebook (25 Mars 2010)

En direct live depuis mon iPhone... Désolé, c'est pas très évident ;-)


----------



## Tox (25 Mars 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui, mais pas connectable
> pour le moment
> peut être pas pour très bientôt  :hein:
> et sans doute pas pour tout de suite :affraid:


Dans mon magasin préféré, les câbles sont disponibles sous 3 jours, les disques durs externes aussi, une carte pci-express est référencée (mais pas encore livrable)... Les cartes-mères Gigabyte sont disponibles (immédiatement ou sous 3 jours). J'ai bien l'impression que la déferlante va arriver très rapidement.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

fessebook a dit:


> D'Intel va sortir l'année prochaine début 2011, Light Peak cette technologie a la capacité de transmettre des données a une vitesse de 10 G/s dans les deux sens soit 20x plus qu'un USB 2 et peu croitre avec le temp 100 GO/s... Sa et la nouvelle architecture des processeurs sandy.... En gros, 2010 c une année de transition alors memes les nouveaux macbook 2010 ils seront obseletes 6 mois plus tard ;-) attendre pour attendre ben v attendre et me payer des putain vacance cette éte avec ce que javais prévu pour ce nouveau modèle mais déjà obselete


fessebook walkingman et autres multi pseudos quand tu en aura marre de poser 100 fois les memes questions sous toutes les formes y compris le copier coller que ce soit sur le MBA le MBP le SWITCH peut etre que les nouveautes seront la...........
des gens serieux t  ont repondu parfaitement 
alors tu achetes si tu as les thunes ou tu attends
merci beaucoup


----------



## fessebook (26 Mars 2010)

@Alan : vas y, rendort toi....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

fessebook a dit:


> @Alan : vas y, rendort toi....


 Aujourd'hui, 00h52	
Est-ce que ça vaut le coup ?
  #1
WalkingMan
Membre junior

Date d'inscription: 17/03/10
Messages: 12
Expérience: 6
Activité: 2,4%
Disco: 
Bonjour,

Actuellement utilisateur de PC, je souhaite passer à Mac.

J'ai actuellement l'opportunité d'acquérir un MacBook Air 2,13 Ghz (2go / 128 SSD / etc.) neuf et garantie pour la somme de 1399 euros.

Ne connaissant pas trop le marché mac, j'aurais besoin de l'information suivante : 

Est ce que ca vaut le coup ou pas ?

De toute façon je ne pense pas le garder bien longtemps, car j'investirais dans un MacBook pro dès la sortie des nouveaux modèles 2010.

Il faudrait donc que je puisse le revendre relativement bien dans les 2/3 mois qui viennent.

A votre avis, est-ce que la gamme macbook air va être renouvelé en même temps que les macbook pro ?

Merci pour vos réponses,











MERCI !!!


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Mars 2010)

Tox a dit:


> Dans mon magasin préféré, les câbles sont disponibles sous 3 jours, les disques durs externes aussi, une carte pci-express est référencée (mais pas encore livrable)... Les cartes-mères Gigabyte sont disponibles (immédiatement ou sous 3 jours). J'ai bien l'impression que la déferlante va arriver très rapidement.



Désolé d'avoir à rappeler qu'ici on parle de Macintosh fonctionnant sous Mac OS.  

Tout cela est vrai, mais concerne le monde PC sous Windows 

Alors, ne recommençons pas une nième polémique Mac PC 

Apple n'a jamais réagi instantanément aux modes technologiques, mais toujours avec un décalage, et ne les adopte pas forcément toutes.

Pour en revenir à une connexion plus rapide que le FW800, personnellement, je préfèrerai l'eSATA que l'USB 3. l'eSATA est plus mûr et sa fiabilité est éprouvée.

L'intérêt de l'USB 3 n'est pas sa performance pure, dont on n'a pas encore de retour significatif, mais les possibilités de "bricolages divers" qu'il autorise, à la façon de ces prédécesseurs. On peut connecter tout et n'importe quoi, avec tout ce que cela suppose en terme de logiciel complémentaire, et de consommation de ressources machine.
Quant à la vitesse, il faut être deux pour la tenir, des deux côtés du câble. Là encore, il n'y a pas encore assez de retour pour avoir une idée précise de la performance pratique. Pour le moment, seuls des tests avec des disques SSD ont montré les possibilités de performance, avec un débit atteignant presque 590 Mo/s. Qu'en est-il avec des DD sous Windows ? Quels disques ?
Autre intérêt de l'USB, c'est son moindre coût comparé au FW.
Quant à la déferlante  on verra dans les six mois quels sont les retours.


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2010)

Pas de polémique pour moi 

J'ai juste vérifié les infos de Macbidouille et constaté que l'USB3 est la prochaine interface.

L'USB3 n'est pas une mode technologique, juste l'évolution de la prise universelle adoptée par tous les acteurs du marché. A l'époque, Apple n'avait pas fait de chichis pour passer de l'USB à l'USB2. Je pense qu'il en sera de même pour l'USB3. Il s'agit de conserver la compatibilité avec le matériel passé, présent à venir 

Jamais le SCSI ou le FW n'ont présenté cette caractéristique, ce qui explique en partie leur apparition et leur disparition.

PS : Je suis par contre parfaitement d'accord en ce qui concerne l'eSata, mais force est d'admettre que son statut est plus proche aux yeux du public du SCSI ou du FW et encore loin de l'universalité proposée par la norme USB.


----------



## melaure (26 Mars 2010)

Je crois que tu n'as pas compris tout ce que permet le Firewire, alors que l'USB n'est qu'un stupide port série ...


----------



## Tox (26 Mars 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Je crois que tu n'as pas compris tout ce que permet le Firewire, alors que l'USB n'est qu'un stupide port série ...


 Comme toi, j'imagine, j'ai connu les joies du 68000 (jusqu'au 68060 que je conserve religieusement) et l'arrivée du SCSI et de ses nombreuses et onéreuses déclinaisons.

Par la suite, j'ai découvert les G3, G4 et G5 et le FW.

Pendant longtemps, je n'ai juré que par les interfaces intelligentes, synonyme de gain en temps processeur et en taux de transfert. Puis ces dernières années, j'ai surtout eu l'impression que les ponts ATA, puis SATA <-> FW étaient devenus une raison de me vendre très cher un périphérique.

Je ne suis pas musicien et je n'ai jamais investi dans une chaîne FW 800. Pour mes photos et mes vidéos, j'utilise maintenant un disque dur assez grand en interne et je commence à me tourner vers le port ethernet pour le stockage (que je double sur ce même réseau).

Pour sauvegarder le système, un simple disque dur 2.5" en USB2 fait aussi bien l'affaire qu'un modèle FW 400...

Le FW m'a été d'une grande utilité lors des transferts de vidéo sur les premières caméras numériques. Mais là aussi, l'uniformisation du port USB a fait son office.

Dès lors, l'USB3 et ses taux de transferts importants sur des processeurs que nous avons de plus en plus de peine à épuiser en usage courant ne me semble plus une hérésie


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (30 Mars 2010)

Bon voilà, j'ai reçu mon Macbook Pro hier. Modèle de base pour 799£ avec les réducs étudiantes. C'est le maximum que j'étais prêt à payer pour un Core2Duo et une 9400 de toute façon.


----------



## iZiDoR (30 Mars 2010)

Tiens, le tchat n'est pas encore fermé ?


----------



## taz_60 (31 Mars 2010)

Je reçois mon 15,4 2,53ghz et anti reflet d'ici une semaine! De quoi avoir le temps de passer toutes mes données sous snow leopard, reformater mon dd externe pour time machine et faire une belle sauvegarde toute propre pour tout réimporter en 3 clics quand les nouveaux sortiront. Oui je suis toujours sous Tiger, alors mon choix se justifie . Evidemment, ça m'arrangerai qu'ils sortent pendant les 14 jours de retour possible, mais bon, si ce n'est pas le cas au pire, les nouveaux sortent le 27 avril ou le 4 mai, ça ne fait pas trop de temps à patienter (mais je devrai bosser sur un PC...sous Vista... beurk).

Voilà, j'ai raconté ma vie, à vous!


----------



## jambonneau (31 Mars 2010)

Haaaa

Tu n'es pas le seul à attendre j'essaie de résister ne serait-ce que pour savoir si les nouveautés valent le coup. Le switch attendra et il y aura toujours les anciens à des prix plus bas (ou pas).


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mars 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai raconté ma vie, à vous!



Hier j'ai mangé un cassoulet... avec une pomme en déssert.


----------



## melaure (31 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Hier j'ai mangé un cassoulet... avec une pomme en déssert.



hier, je suis allé chez Apple, place Iena, puis à la conf sur le design Apple à la défense ... et vous ?


----------



## fessebook (31 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Hier j'ai mangé un cassoulet... avec une pomme en déssert.



oh putain !!! ta du empoissonné tes potes aujourd'hui....


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mars 2010)

fessebook a dit:


> oh putain !!! ta du empoissonné tes potes aujourd'hui....



Mes draps seulement


----------



## Ellesa (31 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,


J'ai lu sur le site MacRumors qu'une personne ayant eu des problèmes avec son imac 27 (écran jaune), Apple lui aurai proposé le remplacement de son imac par un nouveau Macbook Pro qui sortirai au Royaume Uni, à la fin du mois d'avril. Info ou intox ? je ne sais pas ? je vous cite le post de cette personne :


"Just thought that I would share what Apple's customer relations  department have just told me. I Was one of the many unlucy people who  bought a 27" iMac and had problems with the yellow screen issue. To  resolve the problem after 3 replacements and numerous LCD panel  replacment (plus some appalling customer service) customer relations  contacted me today and* offered me as a replacement* :- *a new mac book *pro  (yay) they went on to say that because new ones were due they were  happy to give me one of those if I was prepared to wait a little while, * when I asked how long they told me that the new ones were due out in 4  weeks time, ie late April in the UK."*


----------



## Tox (31 Mars 2010)

Quel chance pour cet utilisateur !!! Un MBP rév. A en échange d'un iMac rév. A


----------



## iZiDoR (31 Mars 2010)

Ellesa a dit:


> .....Info ou intox ? ......




Je te laisses deviner...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (31 Mars 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Je te laisses deviner...


Info.

Ca ne peut pas être une intox. 
Pourquoi?
Les Macbook Pro peuvent difficilement sortir à un autre moment maintenant.


----------



## maxkif (1 Avril 2010)

Je me demandais si vous saviez si lors des sorties précédentes ou Maj, les prix des modèles "dépassés" étaient liquidés sur le refurb et donc baissés encore plus qu'avant la sortie des nouveaux?

Je pose la question car je pense acheter un MBP sur le refurb et je me disais qu'en attendant un peu que les nouveaux sortes y'aurait peut-être encore des meilleures affaires. Mais bon c'est possible aussi qu'ils suppriment carrément les ventes des anciens modèles même sur le refurb pour booster les ventes, je sais pas.
Merci de me dire si vous savez comment ça s'est passé les dernières fois.

Peut-être que je me convertirai dans le seul gars qui attend la sortie des nouveaux pour acheter un ancien


----------



## jambonneau (1 Avril 2010)

Qu'Apple baisse les prix oui c'est logique il faut vider les derniers stock. Mais faut pas rêver non plus, je pense que ce sera environ 10 15% de différence c'est tout. Je vois mal Apple organiser des soldes et oui quand il s'agit du porte monnaie...
Mais faudra pas non plus se jeter sur les nouveaux, car après les mésaventures de l'imac 27" qui sait ce nous attend.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

jambonneau a dit:


> Qu'Apple baisse les prix oui c'est logique il faut vider les derniers stock. Mais faut pas rêver non plus, je pense que ce sera environ 10 15% de différence c'est tout. Je vois mal Apple organiser des soldes et oui quand il s'agit du porte monnaie...
> Mais faudra pas non plus se jeter sur les nouveaux, car après les mésaventures de l'imac 27" qui sait ce nous attend.



C'est embêtant APPLE et les problèmes de graphisme de règle générale.
Comme si il fallait un laps de temps d'adaptation de la machine, une fois que tout tourne parfaitement elles ont déjà trop évolué. Au risque de créer le débat, finalement PC on évolue matériellement et MAC on évolue avec une compatibilité beaucoup plus évolué. Tout le monde s'y retrouve  

Quand "crosoft" (= les fabricants pour crosoft) augmenter la taille des DD, APPLE compressé pour sa prenne moins de place, on voit quand même une différence de mentalité 

J'avais rien à dire


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> J'avais rien à dire




Alors, pourquoi le dire ?


----------



## Madalvée (1 Avril 2010)

Si tous ceux qui n'avaient rien à dire ne postaient pas, il n'y aurait pas de sujets sur le MBP


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Alors, pourquoi le dire ?



Je sais j'avais envie de m'exprimer sur un topic qui sert à rien, j'ai vu de la lumière ici, alors j'ai prit mon clavier à deux mains et l'inspiration est venu de suite. 

Sa m'étonne que personne n'est fait de blague style écrire en gros que les nouveaux MBP son sortis vu qu'on est le 1er avril.


----------



## HAL-9000 (1 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Sa m'étonne que personne n'est fait de blague style écrire en gros que les nouveaux MBP son sortis vu qu'on est le 1er avril.



On laisse le soin à Apple pour le coup de la blague du MBP avec GPU Intel intégré c'est pour ça...


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> On laisse le soin à Apple pour le coup de la blague du MBP avec GPU Intel intégré c'est pour ça...



Oui voila, rien de tel qu'un chipset vidéo de Mac LC intégré dans un Core2Duo !


----------



## Erffoc (4 Avril 2010)

L'histoire des mardi, c'est pour l'annonce ou pour la sortie officielle en magasin ?

Parce que je me suis dit que j'achèterai mon macbook pro pour le 31 mai au plus tard.
Je regarde sur le calendrier, c'est un lundi .... et là, pour un jour près, ce serait rageant...
Maintenant si le mardi 01/06, tout ce que je risque c'est une annonce, je m'en fous un peu...

Donc les mardi, c'est le moment où on peut acheter ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Avril 2010)

Le mardi c'est permis, normalement oui


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Avril 2010)

Erffoc a dit:


> L'histoire des mardi, c'est pour l'annonce ou pour la sortie officielle en magasin ?
> 
> Parce que je me suis dit que j'achèterai mon macbook pro pour le 31 mai au plus tard.
> Je regarde sur le calendrier, c'est un lundi .... et là, pour un jour près, ce serait rageant...
> ...



Et si c'était le mardi 26 juin ?


----------



## Erffoc (4 Avril 2010)

Bon, ben alors, ma deadline deviens le premier juin !
J'irai dans un store et j'achète un macbook pro !
(s'ils n'en ont plus de stock, je suis fin....)


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Avril 2010)

Erffoc a dit:


> Bon, ben alors, ma deadline deviens le premier juin !
> J'irai dans un store et j'achète un macbook pro !
> (s'ils n'en ont plus de stock, je suis fin....)



Je sais bien que tout le monde n'est pas de mon avis, mais je pense effectivement plutôt à la fin du printemps qu'au début. Mais je ne suis pas plus infaillible que le pape


----------



## melaure (4 Avril 2010)

Il vous faudra au moins ça ! :







  

:rateau:


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Le mardi c'est permis, normalement oui



Ouais enfin ces derniers mardis, c'était plutôt: "Le mardi c'est Divoli..."


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Avril 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ouais enfin ces derniers mardis, c'était plutôt: "Le mardi c'est Divoli..."



Le pauvre Divoli s'est pas remis de ce qu'il avait prédit


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Avril 2010)

Y a pas à dire, on rigole bien sur ce forum !


----------



## Kanjii (5 Avril 2010)

Enième rumeur, mais plus sérieuse que certaines autres :
http://www.macrumors.com/2010/04/05...k-air-models-scheduled-for-launch-this-month/


----------



## t-bo (5 Avril 2010)

Plus aucun lien vers les zoom images & vidéos ne fonctionnent : 
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/design.html
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/features.html
http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/graphics.html
...etc.

Hasard ?

Bon sur le site US ca marche bien  http://www.apple.com/macbookpro/design.html


----------



## taz_60 (5 Avril 2010)

Oui effectivement, même si ce n'est pas la plus probante des rumeurs, au moins, il y en a une. Ca "rassure" en quelque sorte d'entendre un peu parler des macbook pro après tout ce tapage sur l'ipad. J'ai le sentiment que les waiters comme moi respirent un peu mieux depuis que la tablette est sortie. Comme s'il y avait enfin le champ libre pour enfiiiiiiiiiiiiiin sortir ces fichus MBP. 

L'annonce des MBP et MBA en One More Thing du Special Event de jeudi? Pour une fois, je me permet de dire "pourquoi pas" sans qu'on me réponde systématiquement "cause toujours" comme chaque mardi précédent. C'est le printemps on dirait...


----------



## Erffoc (6 Avril 2010)

C'est clair que ça fait quand même plaisir de lire ce genre de chose, même si ça n'avance à pas grand chose !

Je sens que le portefeuille va chauffer !!  Il a d'ailleurs déjà commencé ses étirements !

Si on pouvait avoir des 640 Gb qui tourne à 7200 trs/min dès le 13", ce serait vraiment bien.

Allez, je lance ma config rêvée :

un 13", i3 à 2,66 GHz, 4Go de DDR3 à 1600 MHz, un DD de 640 Gb à 7200 trs/min, côté graphisme une GTS 350M, soyons fou, le tout pour 1250 &#8364; et avec le sourire :love:
Avec ça, je m'installe CS5 et le tour est joué, je sors plus de chez moi pendant 15 jours...


----------



## melaure (6 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> L'annonce des MBP et MBA en One More Thing du Special Event de jeudi? Pour une fois, je me permet de dire "pourquoi pas" sans qu'on me réponde systématiquement "cause toujours" comme chaque mardi précédent. C'est le printemps on dirait...



C'est iPhone OS 4, le thème !!!

Ha ces junkies en manque de leur dope (enfin de leur sortie de matos ...)


----------



## Tox (6 Avril 2010)

Erffoc a dit:


> Allez, je lance ma config rêvée :
> 
> un 13", i3 à 2,66 GHz, 4Go de DDR3 à 1600 MHz, un DD de 640 Gb à 7200  trs/min, côté graphisme une GTS 350M, soyons fou, le tout pour 1250  et  avec le sourire :love:


L'avantage avec cette configuration, c'est que seule la carte graphique est disponible, alors à 1250.- , je suis sûr que tu peux la trouver


----------



## fessebook (6 Avril 2010)

salut, d'après le site macbidouille et mac conso, c'est pour aujourd'hui la sorti des nouveau MacBook pro....


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Avril 2010)

feesebook le 1er avril c'est fini retente ta chance l'année prochaîne.


----------



## Erffoc (6 Avril 2010)

Tox a dit:


> L'avantage avec cette configuration, c'est que seule la carte graphique est disponible, alors à 1250.- , je suis sûr que tu peux la trouver



Ben oui, ce serait quand même un peu bête de rêver d'une config déjà existante non ?


----------



## Paradise (6 Avril 2010)

> [MàJ2] Deux de nos lecteurs nous ont appris que les grossistes Apple ne veulent plus prendre de commandes sur les gammes actuelles de portables et demandent à leurs clients de les contacter de nouveau après le 12 avril, soit lundi prochain




Source MaB


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Avril 2010)

Erffoc a dit:


> C'est clair que ça fait quand même plaisir de lire ce genre de chose, même si ça n'avance à pas grand chose !
> 
> Je sens que le portefeuille va chauffer !!  Il a d'ailleurs déjà commencé ses étirements !
> 
> ...



C'est reparti pour un tour !   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h37 ----------




taz_60 a dit:


> . C'est le printemps on dirait...



Oui, la neige fond, les fleurs éclosent, et les boutons poussent


----------



## melaure (6 Avril 2010)

fessebook a dit:


> salut, d'après le site macbidouille et mac conso, c'est pour aujourd'hui la sorti des nouveau MacBook pro....








Pleureuse c'est une profession, et vous leur piquez leur boulot ! :rateau:


----------



## t-bo (6 Avril 2010)

From *Macbidouille* :

_[MàJ2] Deux de nos lecteurs nous ont appris que les grossistes Apple ne  veulent plus prendre de commandes sur les gammes actuelles de portables  et demandent à leurs clients de les contacter de nouveau après le 12  avril, soit lundi prochain _

En même temps, facile de balancer une rumeur en provenance d'un lecteur X.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (6 Avril 2010)

maxkif a dit:


> Je me demandais si vous saviez si lors des sorties précédentes ou Maj, les prix des modèles "dépassés" étaient liquidés sur le refurb et donc baissés encore plus qu'avant la sortie des nouveaux?
> 
> Je pose la question car je pense acheter un MBP sur le refurb et je me disais qu'en attendant un peu que les nouveaux sortes y'aurait peut-être encore des meilleures affaires. Mais bon c'est possible aussi qu'ils suppriment carrément les ventes des anciens modèles même sur le refurb pour booster les ventes, je sais pas.
> Merci de me dire si vous savez comment ça s'est passé les dernières fois.
> ...



Il y a de vrais occasions, et souvent aussi des choses très bizarres, sinon des promos sympas tu en trouvera aussi en boutique, ou des bundles logiciels.


----------



## Gnomeaumaroil (7 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Pleureuse c'est une profession, et vous leur piquez leur boulot ! :rateau:





Ce post m'a étrangement fait rire que j'ai étrangement décidé d'en faire une image :bebe:


----------



## Erffoc (7 Avril 2010)

Au fait, dans les maj matérielles chez Apple, on a toujours plus pour un même montant ?  Il n'en profite pas pour augmenter un chouia les prix ?  Je ne me souviens pas.  (On commence à prévoir les budgets sérieusement  )


----------



## taz_60 (7 Avril 2010)

Généralement, sur une même génération, lors d'une mise à jour, ils baissent les prix. Voir pour les imacs, beaucoup plus accessibles, même les MBP mid 2009 par rapport aux premiers Unibody...

Je me souviens au moment de l'achat de mon macbook blanc (mid 2007), les prix avaient baissé de 50 euros.


----------



## iZiDoR (7 Avril 2010)

Oui ou des fois il repositionne leurs produits sans pour autant une baisse de prix réelle...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Même des baisses de 100 euros pour les derniers macbook, si je ne m'abuse, les Blancs avec FW était à 999 euros, et maintenant 899 euros.

Cela dit les prix des composants ont aussi baissé, enfaite la nouvelle arrivé de processeur risque plus de faire augmenter les prix.


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2010)

Gnomeaumaroil a dit:


> Ce post m'a étrangement fait rire que j'ai étrangement décidé d'en faire une image :bebe:



C'est dur de trouver une image chaque semaine


----------



## kozak-k (8 Avril 2010)

Les nouveaux macbook pro seront annoncés ce mois ci, j'en ai la confirmation aujourd'hui dans le cadre de mon travail, et pour les sceptiques, regardez dans les appleshop pres de chez vous, les responsables apple partent en formation la semaine prochaine pour en connaitre plus sur les I3,I5,I7 ....

Fiable à 100%, j'en dis pas plus pour pas qu'on me reproche d'avoir divulgué du confidentiel mais pour ceux qui comme moi attendent les nouveaux macbookPro pour un achat, C'EST POUR AVRIL !!!!!! ENFIN 

Ps: sincerement c'est fiable mais je peux vraiment pas en dire trop !


----------



## t-bo (8 Avril 2010)

Moi je dis c'est pour mardi. C'est tout  Je mets ma main à couper.


----------



## zaouvinou (8 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi attendre la sortie des futurs nouveaux mac book pro i7 qui ne pourront pas être produit 

en quantité vu qu'il n'arrive déjà pas à produire l'Imac i7avant des semaines et des semaines de 

délai voir deux mois...


----------



## t-bo (8 Avril 2010)

zaouvinou a dit:


> Pourquoi attendre la sortie des futurs nouveaux mac book pro i7 qui ne pourront pas être produit
> 
> en quantité vu qu'il n'arrive déjà pas à produire l'Imac i7avant des semaines et des semaines de
> 
> délai voir deux mois...



Heu... : sur le store l'iMac avec i7 c'est indiqué 3 jours de délai.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

kozak-k a dit:


> Les nouveaux macbook pro seront annoncés ce mois ci, j'en ai la confirmation aujourd'hui dans le cadre de mon travail, et pour les sceptiques, regardez dans les appleshop pres de chez vous, les responsables apple partent en formation la semaine prochaine pour en connaitre plus sur les I3,I5,I7 ....
> 
> Fiable à 100%, j'en dis pas plus pour pas qu'on me reproche d'avoir divulgué du confidentiel mais pour ceux qui comme moi attendent les nouveaux macbookPro pour un achat, C'EST POUR AVRIL !!!!!! ENFIN
> 
> Ps: sincerement c'est fiable mais je peux vraiment pas en dire trop !



 c'est vrai que sa change tout  peut être tu as raison mais sa m'étonnerai que ce soit pour la raison que tu es donné ....


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> c'est vrai que sa change tout  peut être tu as raison mais sa m'étonnerai que ce soit pour la raison que tu es donné ....



Il en faut bien un chaque semaine.

En tout cas moi mes sources sont plus fiables, il y aura bien un nouveau MacBook Pro en 2010, et vraiment au pire en 2011 ... Ca c'est du 200% sur !


----------



## zaouvinou (9 Avril 2010)

Envoyé par Tibotus01
 "Heu... : sur le store l'iMac avec i7 c'est indiqué 3 jours de délai.
Hier 21h23"



Oui sauf que c'est trois jours de délai dés qu'il en auront en stock ou dés qu'il les recevront si tu 

préfères pour les expédier. 

La différence est importante.


----------



## t-bo (9 Avril 2010)

zaouvinou a dit:


> Envoyé par Tibotus01
> "Heu... : sur le store l'iMac avec i7 c'est indiqué 3 jours de délai.
> Hier 21h23"
> 
> ...



C'est 3 jours de délai à partir de la commande avant expédition. Et quand c'est indiqué "3 jours" c'est que c'est en cours d'arrivage dans leur entrepot d'expédition.
C'est le délai d'expédition, pas de livraison qui est indiqué.
Quand c'est en stock c'est envoyé sous 24h.

Et quand y'a vraiment du délai, j'ai déjà vu "2 à 3 semaines" par exemple.


----------



## claud (9 Avril 2010)

Vous rongez pas trop les sangs, les amis, vous allez devoir attendre encore jusqu'à la mi-juin. Alors reprenez votre calme sinon vous allez ruiner votre santé !

Pour ma part j'attends le MB Air SSD: j'ai déjà perdu plusieurs kilos et j'ai une mine d'enterrement ...


----------



## t-bo (9 Avril 2010)

claud a dit:


> Vous rongez pas trop les sangs, les amis, vous allez devoir attendre encore jusqu'à la mi-juin. Alors reprenez votre calme sinon vous allez ruiner votre santé !
> 
> Pour ma part j'attends le MB Air SSD: j'ai déjà perdu plusieurs kilos et j'ai une mine d'enterrement ...



Non c'est pour ce mardi  For sure... :rateau:


----------



## Rallos (9 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Non c'est pour ce mardi  For sure... :rateau:



Comment en êtes-vous si sûr?


----------



## t-bo (9 Avril 2010)

Rallos a dit:


> Comment en êtes-vous si sûr?



"... Madame chaussure ? J'en suis certain monsieur crotin."

serieusement : Il y a beaucoup plus de rumeurs que les précédents mardi, des sources se rejoignent et annoncent la même chose...etc.

Forte probabilité que l'annonce soit la semaine prochaine  Mardi ?


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> serieusement : Il y a beaucoup plus de rumeurs que les précédents mardi, des sources se rejoignent et annoncent la même choseetc.



Quelles sources?


----------



## t-bo (9 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Quelles sources?



Google.
-> Actualités
  -> News
       Et de multiples usagers qui reviennent avec la même info des revendeurs ayant indiqué qu'ils ne prennent plus de commande avant le 13 avril.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Google.
> -> Actualités
> -> News.



Ouais, mais t'as les liens? C'est un peu léger là non.


----------



## t-bo (9 Avril 2010)

Rhoo Je sais que tu es français mais je vais pas tout te faire  Je fais pas de l'assistanat.

Pas difficile de taper dans google. Y'a pas 50 news non plus, mais en comparaison à ceux qu'on a vu ces dernières semaines, le taux est bien plus élevé.
Faut pas avoir fait Math' Sup' pour établir une petite probabilité


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Rhoo Je sais que tu es français mais je vais pas tout te faire  Je fais pas de l'assistanat.
> 
> Pas difficile de taper dans google. Y'a pas 50 news non plus, mais en comparaison à ceux qu'on a vu ses dernières semaines, le taux est bien plus élevés.
> Faut pas avoir fait Math' Sup' pour établir une petite probabilité



Perdu. Je suis pas français&#8230;  Mais, les suivants qui te liront vont être ravi de tes propos réducteurs.

Pour le reste, effectivement, rien de nouveau sous le soleil: personne n'a une info fiable, ni ici, ni sur Google. Juste une phrase ponctuée par un point d'interrogation à la fin, répétée de semaines en semaines: «Un MacBook Pro mardi prochain?». 

Vous avez dit rumeur?


----------



## t-bo (9 Avril 2010)

On aura jamais d'info fiable provenant d'Apple, tout ceci reste rumeurs, certe.

Mais bon je me repète, pour moi, y'a beaucoup de probabilités que se soit vraiment ce mardi. En vue, et seulement en vue de ces rumeurs a proliférations qui se recroisent


----------



## yerdua (9 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

je débarque ici complètement par hasard.
Je suis allée dans un Apple Store en début de semaine dernière dans le but d'acquérir un Macbook.
Le vendeur m'a dit que malgré la politique Apple, il préférait prévenir les clients de la sortie imminente de nouveaux modèles, car ça faisait trop de clients furieux de se retrouver avec une machine dépassée quelques semaines + tard. (Ca m'est d'ailleurs arrivé dans une autre boutique pour mon Imac acheté en septembre 09. De rage, je n'y ai plus jamais remis les pieds...)
Bref, il m'a dit de repasser dans 15 jours et que les livraisons avaient lieu en général le mardi.
Mardi prochain ça fera 15 jours.

Affaire à suivre...


----------



## t-bo (9 Avril 2010)

Et 1 de +  palala hiiii oouu :love:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> On aura jamais d'info fiable provenant d'Apple, tout ceci reste rumeurs, certe.



Non Apple ne communique pas, ça n'est pas nouveau. De l'autre côté, plus grand monde n'investigue réellement pour dénicher des vraies infos. De ce fait, les rumeurs, telles qu'on les a connues il y a quelques années, n'existent plus. A moins de considérer que de venir poser la question sur la sortie des prochaines machines Apple sur un forum suffise pour qualifier sa propre intervention de rumeur.

Mais on ne va pas aller bien loin&#8230;  La preuve avec ces nombreux sujets&#8230;


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (10 Avril 2010)

Tu n'y crois pas trop mon petit WebOlivier !

Je pense que ça fait du bien à certaines personnes de croire à ces  fameuses rumeurs( moi y compris ). Je suis futur switcher et crois moi que je n'attend que çà pour enfin quitter WinDaube !

Je suis d'accord avec toi, ça fait plusieurs mois qu'on entend dire "oui , mardi prochain là c'est sûr".

C'est justement ce qui nous fait attendre !Maintenant c'est vrai qu'après visite de plusieurs sites (ex: macbidouille,MacRumors...) ,MacGeneration n'est pas le seul site qui parle de mardi 13 avril comme le jour J, alors peut-être que ....

Comme on dit "Wait and see" ....


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non Apple ne communique pas, ça n'est pas nouveau
> 
> Mais on ne va pas aller bien loin  La preuve avec ces nombreux sujets



À propos de rumeur, c'est même le sujet du débat du week-end sur France Inter, le matin    

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h27 ----------




Capitaine Lamar a dit:


> Tu n'y crois pas trop mon petit WebOlivier !
> 
> Je pense que ça fait du bien à certaines personnes de croire à ces  fameuses rumeurs( moi y compris ). Je suis futur switcher et crois moi que je n'attend que çà pour enfin quitter WinDaube !
> 
> ...




Oui, la Rumeur est une expression d'irrationalité pour satisfaire un besoin de croyance.

Mais on peut faire mieux et construire sa petite idée par soi-même, hors rumeur. Sur le Web, il existe de sites qui tiennent des statistiques de renouvellement des gammes de matériel Apple. Ce n'est pas la panacée universelle. Mais on peut y trouver quelque intérêt, moduler la datation en fonction de considération marketing à la façon d'Apple (meilleur moment pour telle ou telle gamme), disponibilité de tel ou tel produit, de telle ou telle technologie, etc  Si c'est le mardi que cela se passe généralement, je ne sais pas. Ce que je sais, par contre, c'est qu'on ne sait jamais quand ça se fera.


----------



## _Panamac_ (10 Avril 2010)

effectivement ça ressemble à une rumeur de plus mais plusieurs sources se recoupent pour cette fois là !

- article du quotidien chinois

- annonce de plusieurs distributeurs (relayée sur ce meme site !!!)

- période de renouvellement largement atteinte

- Bestbuy (premier partenaire Apple pour la distribution) affiche "not available for shipping" sur tous les modeles de MBP > http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Mac/Mac...11.c?id=pcmcat128800050011#storeInventoryLink
(sauf un 13 pouces)


Je pense que mardi le store devrait fermer. mais rien n'est sur, comme toujours..


----------



## t-bo (10 Avril 2010)

En tout cas si c'est ce mardi, Divoli se sera planté royale  http://forums.macg.co/5410770-post3579.html


----------



## _Panamac_ (10 Avril 2010)

comme tous les gens qui se seront essayé à ce jeu... 

j'étais pour ma part sur que ça se ferait le 16 mars dernier


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> effectivement ça ressemble à une rumeur de plus mais plusieurs sources se recoupent pour cette fois là !
> 
> - article du quotidien chinois
> 
> ...



Ce sont des indices auxquels on peut prêter du poids. Mais, ils peuvent aussi renforcer la rumeur.

Comme l'a dit plus haut Capitaine Lamar : Wait and see !  :love:

En tous cas, mardi, je ne serai pas fixé devant mon mac à attendre que ça se passe, si toutefois ça se passe. Il est vrai que je n'attends rien. Seuls intérêt et curiosité pour ces futurs produits entretiennent mon attention.


----------



## TiteLine (10 Avril 2010)

Je viens de faire un tour sur le site d'ICLG (je n'ai pas trouvé d'autres APR "affichant la disponibilité des machines") et c'est assez intéressant. Les stocks n'ont visiblement pas été réapprovisionnés. 

Que l'on lise en attente de livraison ou produit disponible ... si on clique, on a un peu l'impression qu'il commence à y avoir une pénurie. Pour consulter le site assez régulièrement, je n'avais pas vu ça depuis juin dernier.


----------



## _Panamac_ (10 Avril 2010)

sur ICLG, la plupart des MBP sont dispo.


----------



## TiteLine (10 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> sur ICLG, la plupart des MBP sont dispo.




Toutes les boutiques ne sont pas achalandées. (je ne parle pas de la boutique en ligne). Et parfois, ce n'est dispo qu'en ligne. Il faut surtout regarder du côté des 15"


----------



## t-bo (10 Avril 2010)

Si ca interesse, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je vais avoir mon MBP 15" (Early 2008) à vendre  Et encore sous garantie Apple Care!


----------



## TiteLine (10 Avril 2010)

C'est bizarre, je ne sais pas pourquoi non plus 

En revanche, un ordi encore sous Apple Care pourrait en intéresser quelques uns


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (10 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> comme tous les gens qui se seront essayé à ce jeu...
> 
> j'étais pour ma part sur que ça se ferait le 16 mars dernier


Idem.  Mais on s'en fout de toute façon, j'ai commandé mon Macbook Pro le 21 Mars, aujourd'hui je l'ai depuis 1 semaine et quelque jours. Bon à part la batterie qui est à 94% de health ( et elle est pas interchangeable pfff :hein j'en suis plutôt satisfait. 

PS: J'adore le mec qui sait "grâce à son travail" que les macbook vont arriver en Avril.  C'est comme le type qui nous annonçait dans les réactions qu'il savait "de sources internes" que Palm allait faire faillite en 2010 *ou *2011. Avec ce genre de prophètes même Nostradamus peut aller se rhabiller. Je suis complètement fan.


----------



## t-bo (10 Avril 2010)

Je trouve dommage tout ceux qui ont acheté un MBP ces dernières semaines, notamment ceux qui pouvaient attendre.
Car même si leur besoin n'est pas dans les nouveaux, la valeur des anciennes gammes va prendre un sécré coup. Et en cas de revente, à court / moyen ou long terme, ca sera beaucoup d'argent perdu.


----------



## icorck (10 Avril 2010)

bonjour,
j'attend depuis un moment que les nouveau proc soit dispo sur les macbook pro...
j'espere que vous avez raison pour mardi prochain


----------



## Cyn (10 Avril 2010)

Future switcheuse, j'espère que vos predictions sont  bonnes!


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Avril 2010)

Cyn a dit:


> Future switcheuse, j'espère que vos predictions sont  bonnes!



Mais, nous ne sommes pas devin !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Je trouve dommage tout ceux qui ont acheté un MBP ces dernières semaines, notamment ceux qui pouvaient attendre.
> Car même si leur besoin n'est pas dans les nouveaux, la valeur des anciennes gammes va prendre un sécré coup. Et en cas de revente, à court / moyen ou long terme, ca sera beaucoup d'argent perdu.



oui mais le prix de l ancienne gamme sera interessant car a la baisse
reste a savoir si la difference de prix sera justifiee


----------



## WebOliver (11 Avril 2010)

Chouette du biscuit! 

Arrivée imminente des nouveaux MacBook Pro (?)



> Le système informatique d'un grand groupe de distribution en France liste depuis quelques heures quatre nouvelles références relatives aux nouveaux MacBook Pro. Par le passé nous avions eu une info de la même provenance juste avant l'arrivée des nouveaux iMac 21,5 et 27".


----------



## melaure (11 Avril 2010)

thibotus01 a dit:


> Je trouve dommage tout ceux qui ont acheté un MBP ces dernières semaines, notamment ceux qui pouvaient attendre.
> Car même si leur besoin n'est pas dans les nouveaux, la valeur des anciennes gammes va prendre un sécré coup. Et en cas de revente, à court / moyen ou long terme, ca sera beaucoup d'argent perdu.



Parce que les gens achètent des MBP pour le cours terme ? Faut vraiment avoir trop de sous. Non une machine pro on la garde quelques années, parce que ce n'est pas trop vite dépassé, alors la gamme suivante on s'en moque bien ! De toute façon il y en aura toujours une. Même avec mon Penryn, je ne me sens pas à la rue, et franchement tant qu'il lâche pas, je ne vois pas pourquoi changer à moins d'un vrai saut ... et au moins j'ai du vrai mat 

Et puis au moins ma petite soeur n'a pas chouiné ici pendant des semaines, voir des mois. Elle bosse sur son nouveau MBP depuis mars, et elle en est très contente


----------



## TiteLine (11 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Parce que les gens achètent des MBP pour le cours terme ? Faut vraiment avoir trop de sous. Non une machine pro on la garde quelques années, parce que ce n'est pas trop vite dépassé, alors la gamme suivante on s'en moque bien ! De toute façon il y en aura toujours une. Même avec mon Penryn, je ne me sens pas à la rue, et franchement tant qu'il lâche pas, je ne vois pas pourquoi changer ... au moins j'ai du vrai mat
> 
> Et puis au moins ma petite soeur n'a pas chouiné ici pendant des semaines, voir des mois. Elle bosse sur son nouveau MBP depuis mars, et elle en est très contente







La seule chose peut être énervante est le fait qu'une machine payée une certaine somme il y a une semaine ou deux risque de voir son prix revu à la baisse lors de l'écoulement des stocks. C'est vrai aussi qu'ils ont 10 mois et que le prix n'a pas baissé d'un iota ...  Mais cela n'est pas nouveau.

En revanche, je pense aussi qu'on ne prend pas un MBP pour le revendre très rapidement et que dans deux ou trois ans, la différence de prix à la revente  entre la gamme actuelle et la nouvelle ne sera pas aussi énorme. Dans six mois peut être mais pas à moyen ou long terme . 

A chaque fois que j'ai changé de machine, l'idée de sa future revente ne m'a jamais effleuré l'esprit. J'achète un ordinateur dans le but de l'utiliser ...


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (11 Avril 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> A chaque fois que j'ai changé de machine, l'idée de sa future revente ne m'a jamais effleuré l'esprit. J'achète un ordinateur dans le but de l'utiliser ...


Idem. La seule chose qui me poussait à attendre c'était la capacité de la batterie. J'ai attendu deux mois, jusqu'au dernier jour possible auquel je pouvais attendre, et j'ai du me coucher et acheter un modèle actuel devant l'absence totale de communication d'Apple.
De toute façon contrairement à Melaure je n'appellerai pas Pro un Macbook Pro 13,3' entrée de gamme. C'est un consommable que j'essairai de garder le plus longtemps possible, et certainement pas l'équivalent de mon ancien MBP 15' santarosa..


----------



## Cyn (12 Avril 2010)

Alors? Quelles sont les nouvelles? ;0)


----------



## t-bo (12 Avril 2010)

Dans 24h les nouvelles...


----------



## _Panamac_ (12 Avril 2010)

des nouvelles (ou pas) demain !


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (12 Avril 2010)

Pas plus !
On attend tous demain pour soir pleurer, sauter de joie, ou se pendre ... 

Je suis allé faire un tour sur MacRumors.
Dans les commentaires que j'ai lu, beaucoup parlaient de la possible non mise à jour du modèle 13 pouces!

Tous le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'il se vend très bien mais dans la news de MacRumors ils disent bien que les 4 nouvelles références correspondraient comme ceci :

3 modèles 15 pouces
1 modèle 17 pouces

Ce qui laisse entendre donc que le 13 ne serait pas mis à jour !

Un peu la haine pour moi (et pour tant d'autres je suppose) qui attend depuis des mois de switcher que le nouveau modèle 13 pouces ne sorte !

Si c'est le cas, il ne me reste plus qu'à soit passer au nouveau 15 pouces, soit a profiter du refurb pour acheter le 13pouces de génération précédente ....

Pour faire simple, si ça se confirme : blazé quoi ...


----------



## _Panamac_ (12 Avril 2010)

rumeurs, rien que des rumeurs...

pas de panique, le 13 pouces ne peut pas rester en Core 2 duo. enfin, je ne l'imagine pas...

a demain !


----------



## Cyn (12 Avril 2010)

Hé hééé merci! Pour moi c'est un 13' aussi dont j'ai besoin.. On verra alors!! D'habitude lorsqu'il ferme le store pour les maj c'est vers quelle heure?  Bonne attente à tous!!


----------



## Rezv@n (12 Avril 2010)

Moi j'aimerais un 14 pouces !! Le 13" est un peu trop petit et le 15" un peu trop grand.  Je verrais bien le MacBook redevenir en alu. La gamme pro serait constituée de 14, 16 et 18 pouces.


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> rumeurs, rien que des rumeurs...
> 
> pas de panique, le 13 pouces ne peut pas rester en Core 2 duo. enfin, je ne l'imagine pas...
> 
> a demain !



Au pire un Core i3 dans la bête, au mieux un C2D plus hautement fréquencé...
Finalement un C2D dans le 13' c'est pas une si mauvaise nouvelle que cela...


----------



## Paradise (12 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Au pire un Core i3 dans la bête, au mieux un C2D plus hautement fréquencé...
> Finalement un C2D dans le 13' c'est pas une si mauvaise nouvelle que cela...



+1 un i3 ou C2D est pas mal pour le 13" qui est un macbook moitié pro :rateau:


----------



## yerdua (12 Avril 2010)

Rezv@n a dit:


> Moi j'aimerais un 14 pouces !! Le 13" est un peu trop petit et le 15" un peu trop grand.  Je verrais bien le MacBook redevenir en alu. La gamme pro serait constituée de 14, 16 et 18 pouces.


Bonjour,

A ce que m'avait dit le vendeur d'une boutique Apple, le Mac Book ne devrait pas être remis à jour, puisqu'il m'avait conseillé soit de prendre le Macbook de suite si j'étais pressée, soit d'attendre le 13/04 pour un modèle pro.

De toutes manières on sera fixé demain... ou pas!


----------



## _Panamac_ (12 Avril 2010)

si les MBP sont mis a jour demain midi. seront ils dispo le jour meme a l'Apple Store du Louvres ? 

merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (12 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> si les MBP sont mis a jour demain midi. seront ils dispo le jour meme a l'Apple Store du Louvres ?
> 
> merci



Non, l'usine de production des MBP ne se situe pas, hélas, dans les fins fonds du Louvre...


----------



## _Panamac_ (12 Avril 2010)

merci pour ta réponse mais on aurait pu imaginer que les livraisons seraient intervenues aujourd'hui par exemple.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse mais on aurait pu imaginer que les livraisons seraient intervenues aujourd'hui par exemple.



On peut tout imaginer ! 
Y compris que demain soit le Grand Jour !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Miracle ! 
Les MacBook Pro sont mis à jour !
Au programme , des Processeurs Intel Core I5 et I7 sur les 15 et 17" et du I3 et I5 sur les 13" !
Il y a aussi Optimus avec une Geforce 285m !

Incroyable !


> Je suis déjà dehors.


----------



## _Panamac_ (12 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Miracle !
> Les MacBook Pro sont mis à jour !
> Au programme , des Processeurs Intel Core I5 et I7 sur les 15 et 17" et du I3 et I5 sur les 13" !
> Il y a aussi Optimus avec une Geforce 285m !
> ...



j'ai surtout l'impression que c'est toi qui en fait des tonnes.. et pas tellement les gens qui attendent de pouvoir s'acheter du matériel récent...


----------



## t-bo (12 Avril 2010)

J'aimerais bien revoir le bon "vieux" clavier alu et le cadre alu.
Que ces moches claviers et cadres noirs ! :hein:


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (12 Avril 2010)

que dieu t'entende  etienne000  !!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Je m'en fiche : Mon Mac mini me convient .

@ _Panamac_ : Oui , j'en fait des tonnes , je veux vraiment acheter un matos avec 5% de plus en terme de performance .


----------



## dambo (12 Avril 2010)

Bon, ça commence à se confirmer tout ça ...
Allez vivement demain, pour une petite fermeture du store !
Ou alors la semaine suivante ...

Un joli 15" à 1499 euros s'il vous plaît


----------



## Rezv@n (12 Avril 2010)

Bon alors on se retrouve demain soir sur le sujet "Quel MacBook Pro avez-vous choisi ?" :love:

Là je dois avouer que si demain ils ne sortent pas je serais vraiment déçu. Peut-être même plus que le 9 Février qui a vu Apple sortir Aperture plutôt que nos beaux MacBook Pro


----------



## Paradise (12 Avril 2010)

Surtout un 15" en i7 pour le HDG   

j'ai un achat de 2 MBP HDG à faire dès la sortie


----------



## yul_!!! (12 Avril 2010)

Pour info, impossible de se connecter à son compte sur apple.fr, apple.com, ...  Signe ?


----------



## loudovitch (12 Avril 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Pour info, impossible de se connecter à son compte sur apple.fr, apple.com, ...  Signe ?


Et des MBP toujours en livraison 24h sur le store! Signe?? Ca sent le pétard mouillé tout ça...Mais ce serait tellement beau que ça arrive demain et que mon compte se retrouve par la même ocassion à découvert! (moins beau)


----------



## TiteLine (12 Avril 2010)

yul !!! a dit:


> Pour info, impossible de se connecter à son compte sur apple.fr, apple.com, ...  Signe ?




Signe que ça va être énorme?  

À propos du site d'Apple, il est un peu à la ramasse depuis quelques semaines. Ou alors c'est ma connexion ...

En revanche, aucun problème pour accéder à son compte (après avoir eu accès au site, cela va sans dire )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Je l'espère , si les maj sont intéressantes , je dirais peut-être : Bye ipad , bonjour MacBook Pro .


----------



## Inew (13 Avril 2010)

Livraison en 24h sur le store... ca sens encore la bonne rumeur


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Plus que quelques heures de patience...


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

L'Apple Store est toujours ouvert !

Mon Dieu ! Que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Iluro, tu n'es pas habitué après tout ce temps sur MacGé?  (  )

Sinon, comptez 11h/12h  pour le début des pseudos-événements


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (13 Avril 2010)

Soit 13h/14h ici à la Réunion ......

Tsss bien trop long tout çà


----------



## melaure (13 Avril 2010)

Capitaine Lamar a dit:


> Soit 13h/14h ici à la Réunion ......
> 
> Tsss bien trop long tout çà



Tu as bien le temps de bouffer quelques tonnes de Moukraines à la Glaviouze !


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

Capitaine Lamar a dit:


> Soit 13h/14h ici à la Réunion ......
> 
> Tsss bien trop long tout çà



L'impatience monte, enfle , explose quand ?


----------



## David_b (13 Avril 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> L'impatience monte, enfle , explose quand ?



Bientôt


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bientôt



Ah ! que j'aime cette extrême précision ! Presque scientifique !


----------



## David_b (13 Avril 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ah ! que j'aime cette extrême précision ! Presque scientifique !


_Presque_ ? On frôle l'incident diplomatique, là. Car, de mémoire (pas revu depuis des années), c'est le plan d'après où il éclate, juste avec le petit chocolat que Cleese lui fourre dans la bouche, non ?


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Bientôt



C'est, tellement, disons, expressif


----------



## Cyn (13 Avril 2010)

Quelle excitation sur ce post


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Cyn a dit:


> Quelle excitation sur ce post



Et tu n'as pas encore vu ce qui se passera certainement cette après-midi dans "Réagissez!" 
C'est un préambule


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

C'est pas le mardi qu'il y a un risque de sorti ? Enfin vu que l'ipad est pas sortie n'ayez crainte se sera pas avant fin avril


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Cyn a dit:


> Quelle excitation sur ce post



Ouais, la marée monte...


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> C'est pas le mardi qu'il y a un risque de sorti ? Enfin vu que l'ipad est pas sortie n'ayez crainte se sera pas avant fin avril



Nous sommes bien Mardi aujourd'hui, non?

Parce que la tonne de messages juste au dessus, je pense que cela donne un indice...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

havez a dit:


> Nous sommes bien Mardi aujourd'hui, non?
> 
> Parce que la tonne de messages juste au dessus, je pense que cela donne un indice...


C'est ironique


----------



## gaara_sensei (13 Avril 2010)

salut,
j'ai appelé un krystena et me suis fais passé pour un vieux de la vieille qui voulait changer d'ordinteur portable et passé sur mac.

Le gars m'a répondu qu'il n'avait plus de portable mais qu'il peut les avoir sur commande. et qu'il en aura en stock dans 12 jours ... donc je pense qu'il sortiront plus mardi prochain ....

de plus je trouve qu'il n'y a pas eu temps de rumeurs que ça.

Et si Steve fait sa mise à jour demain lors de sa conférence il a interet à se que les mbp assure un peu car si il presente un i3 avec une carte graphique de merde , il va passé pour un con devant les personnes qui vont lui dire que ça config date de 6 mois.... ce qu'on a de grande chance.

Apres je ne pense pas qu'il y est une refonte de la coque et qu'on aura toujours le droit au bande noir et à l'écran brillant pour s'exploser les boutons prepuberes.

Ensuite j'aimerai, mais je rêve un peu que steve se dise : bon on se fait enormement de tune avec ipad et l'iphone on peut faire des mbp puissant avec une superbe carte graphique meme si on garde les prix actuelles et qu'on es moins gagnant on pourra gagné un peu plus les gamers surtout qu'on va avoir plus de jeux sur mac de plus en plus....

bref je ne pense pas que ça soit pour aujourdh'ui mais soit jeudi prochaine à midi le lendemain de la conférence, soit mardi prochain...

Biz


----------



## mp_ (13 Avril 2010)

Ils ont pas encore coulé, Krystena ? 

Les APR sont toujours servis en dernier, alors un approvisionnement 12 jours après l'annonce des machines ne m'étonne même pas ...


----------



## gaara_sensei (13 Avril 2010)

en effet ton argument est pertinent surtout que le gars etait pas du tout aimables


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> salut,
> j'ai appelé un krystena et me suis fais passé pour un vieux de la vieille qui voulait changer d'ordinteur portable et passé sur mac.
> 
> Le gars m'a répondu qu'il n'avait plus de portable mais qu'il peut les avoir sur commande. et qu'il en aura en stock dans 12 jours ... donc je pense qu'il sortiront plus mardi prochain ....



_Edit: grillé par mp_ _

Drôle de blague... 

Sinon, n'oublie pas que les APR sont souvent délaissés au profit des Apple Store Online et Physique 
Les délais peuvent donc être malheureusement plus long pour ceux-ci.
De plus, si je calcule bien, 12 jours serrait parfait à partir d'aujourd'hui


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

Ah ! la la la la ! Quelle insupportable attente ! On n'en peut plus !


----------



## SonicBen (13 Avril 2010)

Dans l'école d'info de mon frère, aujourd'hui ils leurs présentaient le nouveau Mac Book Pro !


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ah ! la la la la ! Quelle insupportable attente ! On n'en peut plus !



Tu l'as dis, je ne fais que recharger la page de l'Apple Store...  



SonicBen a dit:


> Dans l'école d'info de mon frère, aujourd'hui ils leurs présentaient le nouveau Mac Book Pro !



Impossible.


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2010)

OUai.....  C'est maintenant  ou jamais..


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> OUai.....  C'est maintenant  ou jamais..



Cela peut se faire (la fermeture du Store) jusqu'à maximum 17h ...     voir plus


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2010)

havez a dit:


> Cela peut se faire (la fermeture du Store) jusqu'à maximum 17h ...     voir plus



C'est très rare


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> C'est très rare



Oui c'est vrai, j'exagère quand même un peu 



_Moi qui voulait faire peur à certains lecteurs, raté _


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

SonicBen a dit:


> Dans l'école d'info de mon frère, aujourd'hui ils leurs présentaient le nouveau Mac Book Pro !



Aucune crédibilité ce premier message d'un nouvel abonné (de circonstance ?)


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2010)

les minutes passent et le store est open   :rateau:


----------



## SonicBen (13 Avril 2010)

"Aucune crédibilité ce premier message d'un nouvel abonné (de circonstance ?) "
C'est comme ça qu'on accueille les nouveaux ?
Je retransmet simplement ce qu'on ma dit, c'est à dire la présentation du Mac Book Pro aujourd'hui à SupInfo Lyon.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> les minutes passent et le store est open   :rateau:



Chiche, on fait un décompte pour midi ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

4 MINUTES

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h56 ----------

Store toujours OKAY   on remet sa la semaine prochaine ? mais je suis pu à paris  donc je sais pas si je pourrai

J'adore le site d'APPLE http://www.apple.com/fr/macbookpro/ 

"la nouvelle famille", je pense c'est exprès pour vous embêtez, il est marseillais SJ ?


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

SonicBen a dit:


> "Aucune crédibilité ce premier message d'un nouvel abonné (de circonstance ?) "
> C'est comme ça qu'on accueille les nouveaux ?
> Je retransmet simplement ce qu'on ma dit, c'est à dire la présentation du Mac Book Pro aujourd'hui à SupInfo Lyon.



Sauf que cela est impossible car aucuns APR ou autre n'a été livré pour le moment en ces pseudos-MacBook Pro


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Mon Apr n'est plus livré en MBP 13" 2.53GHz .


----------



## gaara_sensei (13 Avril 2010)

les gars il est 6 heures du mat la bas, et quelques fois le strore a fermé à 13 h ou 12 h 30 donc vous pouvez esperer encore


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> les gars il est 6 heures du mat la bas, et quelques fois le strore a fermé à 13 h ou 12 h 30 donc vous pouvez esperer encore



Les mises à jours mineures peuvent se faire n'importe quand, surtout à partir de 7h chez eux


----------



## gaara_sensei (13 Avril 2010)

donc il y a encore de l'espoir , mais je ne pense pas vu le peu de rumeurs


----------



## SonicBen (13 Avril 2010)

havez a dit:


> Sauf que cela est impossible car aucuns APR ou autre n'a été livré pour le moment en ces pseudos-MacBook Pro


Sûrement, j'appelle mon frère tout à l'heure.


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

SonicBen a dit:


> Sûrement, j'appelle mon frère tout à l'heure.



Tu peux toujours nous tenir au courant, nous ne sommes pas là pour te renvoyer à la sortie du forum


----------



## SonicBen (13 Avril 2010)

Ah bon ? C'est ce que j'avais cru... Il termine à 13h.


----------



## flofy007 (13 Avril 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> les minutes passent et le store est open   :rateau:



Meeeeeerde
Depuis le temps que tu patientes Paradise club !!!!! 
La CB doit te bruler les doigts 

Comment ca va à la Tanche ?


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

SonicBen a dit:


> Ah bon ? C'est ce que j'avais cru... Il termine à 13h.



Petit HS:

On est tous passé par là, quand on était newbie 
Il faut juste un peu de temps pour se faire accepter 

(et un conseil, évite le Bar )


///Fin du HS///


----------



## TiteLine (13 Avril 2010)

havez a dit:


> Cela peut se faire (la fermeture du Store) jusqu'à maximum 17h ...     voir plus



Il me semble que c'était le cas en juin dernier, mais il y avait eu une Keynote également (qui présentait les nouveaux MBP ainsi que l'iPhone 3 GS   et la réouverture du store avait eu lieu à la fin de la Keynote.

Le Store avait fermé très tard


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2010)

A la semaine prochaine :rateau:


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Il me semble que c'était le cas en juin dernier, mais il y avait eu une Keynote également (qui présentait les nouveaux MBP ainsi que l'iPhone 3 GS   et la réouverture du store avait eu lieu à la fin de la Keynote.
> 
> Le Store avait fermé très tard



Oui tout à fait Enrin  
Mais vu que c'était en état de Keynote p), c'était une situation beaucoup plus rare 

On peut se dire qu'après 18h, pour aujourd'hui en tout cas, c'est fini définitivement


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (13 Avril 2010)

allé luyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
APPLE STORE FERME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Store fermé !


----------



## clonike (13 Avril 2010)

Ca y est, nous y sommes !!! Depuis le temps que l'on attend ça fait du bien


----------



## SonicBen (13 Avril 2010)

Et ca re-ouvre dans longtemps normalement ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Capitaine Lamar a dit:


> allé luyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> APPLE STORE FERME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mais pas la page Mac


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

La suite par ici  : L'Apple Store est fermé! New MacBook Pro Inside?


----------



## taz_60 (13 Avril 2010)

*Halleluia.* 

Un grand sourire sur le visage. Dès que ça rouvre, j'appelle Apple pour faire échanger mon MBP 15,4 2,53 de remplacement contre un nouveau (j'ai encore 8 jours pour le retourner...)

Divoli a eu tort cette fois. Le 4 mai, comme je l'ai toujours dis, était une date trop tardive.


----------



## paymbf (13 Avril 2010)

_OH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES , mouaahahahahahahaahhahaaha enfin !_


----------



## lilaemilie (13 Avril 2010)

Le store en ligne est également fermé 8)

*bave*


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Divoli a eu tort cette fois. Le 4 mai, comme je l'ai toujours dis, était une date trop tardive.



T'enflamme pas trop vite...


----------



## Kinesam (13 Avril 2010)

J'avais bien fait de commandé 2 palettes de Kleenex...
j'envoie deux paquets pour chqaue membre qui me donne son adresse 


espérons qu'aujourd'hui c'est le jour J


----------



## taz_60 (13 Avril 2010)

NOOOONNN HAAALLLL

TU n'as pas le droit de nous retirer ça. Pas cette fois, pas ce mardi-là.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Avril 2010)

J'en ai la choupinette qui crie miaou. prions pour le 13 pouces.


----------



## divoli (13 Avril 2010)

taz_60 a dit:


> Divoli a eu tort cette fois. Le 4 mai, comme je l'ai toujours dis, était une date trop tardive.



Bah j'avais surtout donné une plage de dates, et ce dès début mars. Si les MBP sortent aujourd'hui, je ne me serais pas trompé de beaucoup.


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Je sens que dans une bonne petite heure on va bien se marrer...


----------



## divoli (13 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je sens que dans une bonne petite heure on va bien se marrer...


On sent bien le gars optimiste, là. 

Je rappelle que s'il n'y a pas de nouveaux MBP aujourd'hui, il y aura deux rédacteurs de MacGe à passer au cirage.


----------



## Capitaine Lamar (13 Avril 2010)

Oula  mais c'est l'orgy dites moi !!

J'en vois quelques un qui deviennent fou, celui ci crie par sa fenêtre, celui ci cour tout nu dans son appart ... mon dieu ...celui ci s'enfonce ! Vite on lui fait NFS CHimie Yono ..... 



Du calme les gars, allez courir une petite heure ça vous détendra et au retour vous pourrez tomber dans les pommes trankilou !!


Steve magne toi le cul quand même  , y'en a qui vont nous claquer dans les doigts !!


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

divoli a dit:


> On sent bien le gars optimiste, là.
> 
> Je rappelle que s'il n'y a pas de nouveaux MBP aujourd'hui, il y aura deux rédacteurs de MacGe à passer au cirage.



Divoli...  

Aller, je dois déjà dompter les commentaires de la news :rateau:


Et il a raison d'être optimiste sur ce coup là


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

divoli a dit:


> On sent bien le gars optimiste, là.
> 
> Je rappelle que s'il n'y a pas de nouveaux MBP aujourd'hui, il y aura deux rédacteurs de MacGe à passer au cirage.



Si tu as raison , je vais bien rigoler .


----------



## oligo (13 Avril 2010)

Enrin a dit:


> Il me semble que c'était le cas en juin dernier, mais il y avait eu une Keynote également (qui présentait les nouveaux MBP ainsi que l'iPhone 3 GS   et la réouverture du store avait eu lieu à la fin de la Keynote.
> 
> Le Store avait fermé très tard



Pour les iMac 27 également... Je me souviens que le store avait fermé vers les 3 heures, et réouvert vers 17h... Donc bon! 

Mais de toute façon, il est bel et bien fermé maintenant!!
Donc ça va


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

oligo a dit:


> Pour les iMac 27 également... Je me souviens que le store avait fermé vers les 3 heures, et réouvert vers 17h... Donc bon!
> 
> Mais de toute façon, il est bel et bien fermé maintenant!!
> Donc ça va



Oui, tout est prévisible


----------



## GWEN2001 (13 Avril 2010)

Bizarre il n'y à que le store de fermé, d'habitude le site entier est fermé pour mise à jour, notament l'onglet MAC


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

divoli a dit:


> On sent bien le gars optimiste, là.
> 
> Je rappelle que s'il n'y a pas de nouveaux MBP aujourd'hui, il y aura deux rédacteurs de MacGe à passer au cirage.



Tiens, tu devrais commencer à faire des captures d'écran de la dernière News _"L'Apple Store est fermé"_ car ça sent le collector à plein nez


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Bizarre il n'y à que le store de fermé, d'habitude le site entier est fermé pour mise à jour, notament l'onglet MAC



Non, car le reste du site ne s'update que par un petit coup de FTP


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

GWEN2001 a dit:


> Bizarre il n'y à que le store de fermé, d'habitude le site entier est fermé pour mise à jour, notament l'onglet MAC



Lors des MaJ Mac, l'onglet Mac est bel est bien fermé oui 
Ca sent le collector je vous dis !!!


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Lors des MaJ Mac, l'onglet Mac est bel est bien fermé oui
> Ca sent le collector je vous dis !!!



Ha bon? Je ne l'avais jamais remarqué :rateau:

Comme quoi on en apprend tous les jours


----------



## mp_ (13 Avril 2010)

Chouette, je pars manger et le Store ferme.

Perso, je vois bien une simple MàJ iLife 10.












---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Je rappelle que s'il n'y a pas de nouveaux MBP aujourd'hui, il y aura deux rédacteurs de MacGe à passer au cirage.



Je peux lire d'ici la news incendiaire de MacBidouille si jamais ça arrive


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

mp_ a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deux coup de cirage alors...


----------



## mp_ (13 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Deux coup de cirage alors...



Petite lenteur du forum (étonnant ?!  ) qui m'a poussé à cliquer 2 fois :rateau:


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

mp_ a dit:


> Petite lenteur du forum (étonnant ?!  ) qui m'a poussé à cliquer 2 fois :rateau:



Cette nuit, j'ai eu droit à une erreur 504 sur les forums vers 3h du matin... 
C'était pour ménager les serveurs je pense, donc ils devraient tenir le coup


----------



## Kinesam (13 Avril 2010)

Tout le monde est pret pour 14h30 ???


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Tout le monde est pret pour 14h30 ???



pret pour iwork 10


----------



## mp_ (13 Avril 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> pret pour iwork 10



YAISSE ! Coupaing !


----------



## havez (13 Avril 2010)

Paradise a dit:


> pret pour iwork 10



Ca tombe tu vas l'avoir ton iWork  (et iLife... ils vont de pairs  )


----------



## _Panamac_ (13 Avril 2010)

les prix font quand meme bien mal


----------



## Kinesam (13 Avril 2010)

Bon ben pour les 13' c'est un pti processeur qui augmente...et 4go de ram de base...et un HDD plus gros 

Mieux que rien


----------



## t-bo (13 Avril 2010)

Exit le 320Go en 7200t/M


----------



## yul_!!! (13 Avril 2010)

Ayant reçu mon MacBook Pro Vendredi (donc l'ancienne génération) j'étais à 2 doigts de le renvoyer... mais quand j'ai vu la maj (proc + CG qui sont un peu augmentés) et les nouveaux tarifs. Je garde mon portable !!! Sans arrière pensée !!!

C'est un peu de l'abus ... pas d'usb3 , ssd hors de prix, 130 euros pour écran Mat ... Bref, je suis super content d'avoir FINALEMENT loupé la MAJ !


----------



## Paradise (13 Avril 2010)

Reste à attendre maintenant !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Mouais super déçu du 13 pouces quand même ....

Le reste ca va ...


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Mouais super déçu du 13 pouces quand même ....
> 
> Le reste ca va ...


 
Ca va comment ? Molle ? Mi-molle ? Ou alors bien dure ?


----------



## Gaetano (13 Avril 2010)

Ben moi je râle un peu... j'ai acheté mon MBP il y a 15 jours (15 pouces, 2,66 GHZ): pour le même prix (50 de moins même) je peux avoir un meilleur processeur et une meilleur CG... 

J'ai appellé le magasin qui me l'a vendu et ils ne savent rien faire pour moi


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

Cette évolution de gamme me fait penser à ce qu'il s'est passé avec la gamme iMac, où il y avait une grosse nouveauté, l'écran 27" 

Comme toujours, personne ne sera content, parce que ceci, parce que cela  etc. 

Pas de nouveauté en connectique et technologie associée. Il fallait bien s'y attendre.

Par ailleurs, et ce n'est pas une véritable surprise, l'arrivée des Core 1x et Optimus sont des avancées non négligeables. Sans doute le point le plus important de cette évolution de gamme.

Choix d'écran pour les puristes (grincheux) 

Autonomie en hausse, et à vérifier, bien sûr. De 8 à 10 heures, c'est pas si mal.

Quant aux prix, il ne sont pas si différents que cela de la gamme précédente 

Pas le Pérou, d'accord, mais c'est plus qu'honnête.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Ca va moyen à partir du 15 pouces en 2,66 Ghz sa commence a être intéressant.  Bref je reste sur la gamme précédente moi parce qu'il y a pas de nouveauté au niveau de la connectique, et mon prochain portable aura directement un port HDMI  Et oui Illuro tu as raison, pourquoi sa évolue pas au niveau connectique ?? c'est embêtant pour un portable qui se veut "mobile" je trouve ...


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Ca va moyen à partir du 15 pouces en 2,66 Ghz sa commence a être intéressant.  Bref je reste sur la gamme précédente moi parce qu'il y a pas de nouveauté au niveau de la connectique, et mon prochain portable aura directement un port HDMI  Et oui Illuro tu as raison, pourquoi sa évolue pas au niveau connectique ?? c'est embêtant pour un portable qui se veut "mobile" je trouve ...



Sans doute est-ce lié au fait que l'USB 3 n'est peut-être pas encore bien adapté aux contraintes des portables, et que les DD externes à basse consommation électrique ne sont pas encore légion.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Enfin tant mieux pour moi je reste sur le MB de dec. 2009 vu qu'il n'y pas de quoi changer :rateau:


----------



## _Panamac_ (13 Avril 2010)

hmm.. un bon petit MBP 15 pouces core I7 avec un 500 go a 7200 tours  + un écran anti reflet HD, j'ai vu pire pour switcher :rateau:

par contre, la livraison est prévue pour le 28 avril !! c'est un délais assez long je trouve.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> hmm.. un bon petit MBP 15 pouces core I7 avec un 500 go a 7200 tours  + un écran anti reflet HD, j'ai vu pire pour switcher :rateau:
> 
> par contre, la livraison est prévue pour le 28 avril !! c'est un délais assez long je trouve.



C'est toujours ainsi lorsqu'on commande dans la minute qui suit la sortie !
Ce qui est une erreur, à mon avis, mais cela n'engage que moi !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est toujours ainsi lorsqu'on commande dans la minute qui suit la sortie !
> Ce qui est une erreur, à mon avis, mais cela n'engage que moi !



Sa va pas de dire sa ici ?  Vu le temps d'attente déjà :rateau:

Néanmoins je suis d'accord, le temps d'avoir des retours sur la carte graphique au moins ...


----------



## _Panamac_ (13 Avril 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est toujours ainsi lorsqu'on commande dans la minute qui suit la sortie !
> Ce qui est une erreur, à mon avis, mais cela n'engage que moi !



d'ordinaire j'aurais été d'accord avec toi mais si tu savais depuis le temps que j'attends... 

mon ordi actuel est un PC et rien que pour lire mes mails c'est juste impossible... 

j'ai gagné en sagesse avec mon vieux HP mais de là à attendre plus longtemps pour changer mon matos, non...


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> d'ordinaire j'aurais été d'accord avec toi mais si tu savais depuis le temps que j'attends...
> 
> mon ordi actuel est un PC et rien que pour lire mes mails c'est juste impossible...
> 
> j'ai gagné en sagesse avec mon vieux HP mais de là à attendre plus longtemps pour changer mon matos, non...



Et il fallait que ce soit un portable ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> d'ordinaire j'aurais été d'accord avec toi mais si tu savais depuis le temps que j'attends...
> 
> mon ordi actuel est un PC et rien que pour lire mes mails c'est juste impossible...
> 
> j'ai gagné en sagesse avec mon vieux HP mais de là à attendre plus longtemps pour changer mon matos, non...



QUi en fait des tonnes déjà ?


----------



## _Panamac_ (13 Avril 2010)

j'ai longtemps hésité avec un Imac 27" I7 mais j'ai définitivement besoin d'un portable (a cause de mon boulot), ce qui fait que j'ai "repoussé" continuellement mes propres deadline, accumulant du boulot et du retard...

c'est un investissement tres important pour moi, je ne pouvais pas me permettre de bosser avec les core 2 duo a quelques semaines d'une mise a jour.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h55 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> QUi en fait des tonnes déjà ?




surement pas moi !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Tu as vraiment besoin du I7 ?
Il me parait moins convenable niveau qualité/prix.
Le 15" 2.4Ghz + Antireflet me semble être une bonne solution .


----------



## _Panamac_ (13 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as vraiment besoin du I7 ?
> Il me parait moins convenable niveau qualité/prix.
> Le 15" 2.4Ghz + Antireflet me semble être une bonne solution .




je bosse sur des photos numérisées avec du gros matos + pré-presse etc etc., le genre de truc gourmand niveau proc et RAM.

le I7 est un confort en plus. j'ai fais un pret pour me payer tout ça. 

dois je me justifier davantage ??


----------



## David_b (13 Avril 2010)

_Panamac_ a dit:


> je bosse sur des photos numérisées avec du gros matos + pré-presse etc etc., le genre de truc gourmand niveau proc et RAM.


Moi aussi... mais je le fais sur un MBP de 2007, un modèle qui semble carrément obsolète à écouter certains intégristes du Ghz. Mais je l'ai payé moins de 400 euros d'occase. après avoir ajouté un SSD et 6Go de RAM, pour moins de 1000 euros, il est absolument phénoménal sous Snow et CS4


----------



## Erffoc (13 Avril 2010)

Pour revenir sur le 13", moi je suis assez content. Ok, le C2D n'est pas de la bombe, mais bon 2,4 GHz, c'est déjà chouette.  Puis pour le reste, surtout le prix, c'est déjà pas mal.  Franchement, je suis content à 80%.  En plus, enfin les 4Go de base, j'ai bien fait d'attendre rien que pour ça !  Plus les DD plus gros, non, content à 90%.  Bon maintenant, il y a encore le temps d'attente...  Mais je dois de toute façon partir un mois à l'étranger.  Donc à moins de le chopper de stock cette semaine (ce dont je doute), je m'arrangerai pour qu'il me soit livré à mon retour.  (à moins de me l'acheter en UK   mais bon, je suis pas sûr que ça en vaille le coup.)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

David_b a dit:


> Moi aussi... mais je le fais sur un MBP de 2007, un modèle qui semble carrément obsolète à écouter certains intégristes du Ghz. Mais je l'ai payé moins de 400 euros d'occase. après avoir ajouté un SSD et 6Go de RAM, pour moins de 1000 euros, il est absolument phénoménal sous Snow et CS4



Merci :love:.
T'as pas eu à la prendre à crédit au moins .

Donc je peux dire qu'un 2.4Ghz actuel suffira .


----------



## HAL-9000 (13 Avril 2010)

Erffoc a dit:


> Pour revenir sur le 13", moi je suis assez content. Ok, le C2D n'est pas de la bombe, mais bon 2,4 GHz, c'est déjà chouette.  Puis pour le reste, surtout le prix, c'est déjà pas mal.  Franchement, je suis content à 80%.  En plus, enfin les 4Go de base, j'ai bien fait d'attendre rien que pour ça !



J'ai acheté à la FNAC un MBP 13' 2.53Ghz avec 4Go de RAM d'office il y'a de cela 8 mois maintenant&#8230;


----------



## Erffoc (13 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> J'ai acheté à la FNAC un MBP 13' 2.53Ghz avec 4Go de RAM d'office il y'a de cela 8 mois maintenant



Je parlais des versions de base.  Bon maintenant, je dis pas que c'est de la bombe, bien sûr, c'est dégoûtant, bien sûr les pc sont moins chers pour le même matos.
---
A part ça, on peut se plaindre des prix exorbitants, mais j'ai encore été voir d'autres pc, ce qui m'a rappelé les biens mauvais souvenirs !!  Donc je reste mac.  Mais le clavier, la souris et l'écran qui ira avec mon 13" ne sont pas mac


----------

